# Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Fucking hell, UCL qualifiers already? It's not even July for Christ Sakes.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

A little late, but St Johnstone :lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Rangers. :fuckthis

Would say I was shocked by the result against Progres tonight but after wasting 90 minutes (which, by the way, I'll never get back), Progres probably deserved to win overall as Rangers were piss poor throughout and it was embarrassing to watch.

Yes, Rangers just lost to a team in Europe who have never, ever won a European tie. :fuckthis


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*









:maury :Brock :kobelol :tysonlol :rileylol :LOL :maisielol2

*LOLRANGERS*

:david :ti :chlol :reneelel ointandlaugh :franklol :ha

THE CAIXINHA REVOLUTION IS HERE
THROWING AWAY A LEAD AGAINST SIDES THAT HAVE NEVER WON BEFORE
PROGRES SCORED MORE GOALS IN THIS GAME THAN IN *ALL OF THEIR OTHER EUROPEAN GAMES IN TOTAL*

THREW MILLIONS AT PLAYERS AND THEY CAN'T BEAT SIDES FROM LUXEMBOURG

RANGERS = JOKE












I enjoyed tonight's result​


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

:lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Can't even.

Laughed at the result for the past hour. Despite being a casual Rangers fan pre-Sevco, I just refuse to get behind this team. Mostly because of McCoist and his terrible transfer policies and management but yeah. That hasn't stopped despite him leaving.

Hopefully they have a season of hard realities and realise they can't buy their way back to where they once belonged.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Aberdeen through - good.

Östersund beat Galatasaray 3-1 on aggregate :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Galatasaray lost? :lmao


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*



Even Flow said:


> Galatasaray lost? :lmao


Their opponents were playing in the Swedish third tier in 2013, to make it even better


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

As much shit as I give to Chris Smalling, he looks like Maldini compared to Ashley Williams. Atrocious defender, who'll probably cost Everton a ton of points this season.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Hello I think Williams is a good defender for Everton he has experience he may be and better slightly compared smalling on football manager 2017, smalling is faster but that is the only difference. 


















Yours

Farhan


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Actually Farhan Smalling has higher ratings in Marking, Tackling and Heading too. Not to mention Strength and jumping reach, Smalling is a whole 5 points better at jumping

Regards

Shep


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Vader. Do your research before spouting nonsense again, pls.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

I think Smalling looks better on FM there. Like Shep said, better defensive stats.

I'd only entertain this conversation for you, Farhan. Anyone else :fist


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

To get a win against a stronger team like Apollon is a pretty good result for Aberdeen. Hopefully we can go to Cyprus and finish the job. And then we'll probably face a big-money team that we can't possibly qualify against.

Maybe we'll face Everton. That would be exciting.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*



V. Skybox said:


> To get a win against a stronger team like Apollon is a pretty good result for Aberdeen. Hopefully we can go to Cyprus and finish the job. And then we'll probably face a big-money team that we can't possibly qualify against.
> 
> Maybe we'll face Everton. That would be exciting.


Yeah, you'll probably face some nightmare like Milan, Everton or Zenit. Rooting for you lot though, especially after the nightmare of the Rangers.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Both Lithuanian clubs (Trakai and Suduva) reached Europa League third qualifying round. No Lithuanian club has ever been here before. And yesterday both of them won their first matches in the third round. This feels so amazing, completely unexpected and even though the play-off round seems impossible, I'm really happy for my country's clubs.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Not a very good performance but a win is a win, and it's just a glorified pre-season game, so whatever.

I see AC Milan managed a 1-0 victory against another unknown side, which has made me laugh because all the weirdos on Twitter are laughing at how if Everton were any good they'd have won by 4/5, but nobody has mentioned anything about their result.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*



Vader said:


> I think Smalling looks better on FM there. Like Shep said, better defensive stats.
> 
> I'd only entertain this conversation for you, Farhan. Anyone else :fist


Lol hat a nice man you are, you get my rep















... in four years :brodgers


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Hoffenheim for us

:klopp

Going to be tricky. I know they've lost two of their best young players, but it's still not going to be easy. We should have enough to go through tho.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

MATCHDAY AT LAST

The European Champions vs Real Madrid. What a way to kick of the season. The Mourinho Machine is ready to plow ass and looks a more complete team than ever. Talk of the title and a European challenge becoming more prominent with every day. People know. It's time!

De Gea

Valencia Smalling Blind Darmian

Herrera Matic Pogba

Mkhitaryan Lukaku Rashford​
4-0 to Madrid.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Probably have Lindelof and Martial in the starting line-up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

welp at least we prevented a mauling


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Went better than it has any right to to be honest. Some decent individual performances but still second best all over the pitch. They're incredibly good with the notable exception of Navas and Benzema, the former of which was our most creative player.

Pogba was trash. Lukaku was trash. Matic was good. The rest were a mixed a bag. Disappointed not to see Martial come on although Rashford and Fellaini did improve us. Our finishing still looks an issue but it's one game so fuck it. It's a good standard to face before the season and at least we weren't demoralised with a thumping. Beat West Ham and all will be good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

:klopp2

Survived the scare with the penalty miss, we then went onto create multiple chances and should have finished Hoffenheim off tbh. Disappointed to concede late on but it's us, so it's sadly expected. They had their own chances too though and it was a good game to watch.

We should have done enough now to go through but the job isn't 100% done yet.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

up the reds


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Celtic almost cocking up their guaranteed progression by conceding 4 in Kazakhstan? :lmao

At least they're not Rangers :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

:brodgers

they showed character


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

That first 20 minutes by us :banderas

Before they figured out Moreno can't defend and are getting some joy and a goal that side :mj2

Still, we look fantastic going forward. Mane is just incredible again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*



V. Skybox said:


> Celtic almost cocking up their guaranteed progression by conceding 4 in Kazakhstan? :lmao
> 
> At least they're not Rangers :lmao


How is it almost when they scored 3 themselves?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

:klopp2

Sublime again going forward tonight. Great result.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

BACK IN THE UCL!!!

?

Defence is still poor though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

:klopp2 :mark: back in the champions league!

the defending is still woeful though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Time for some CL fuckery


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

united to get the easiest group possible


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Absolutely buzzing with the draw. 

That is exactly what the Champions League is all about and why you get excited about qualifying. Playing Real Madrid under the lights at Wembley, man I have got to get tickets for that one.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

*Group A:* SL Benfica, Manchester United, FC Basel, CSKA Moscow

*Group B:* Bayern Munich, Paris Saint-Germain, Anderlecht, Celtic

*Group C: *Chelsea, Atletico Madrid, AS Roma, Qarabag FK

*Group D:* Juventus, FC Barcelona, Olympiakos, Sporting Lisbon

*Group E: *Spartak Moscow, Sevilla, Liverpool, Maribor

*Group F:* FC Shakter Donetsk, Manchester City, Napoli, Feyenoord

*Group G:* AS Monaco, Porto, Besiktas, RB Leipzig

*Group H:* Real Madrid, Bourissa Dortmund, Tottenham Hotspur, APOEL FC

:klopp2 

Obviously not an easy group but considering it came down between that and group H i'll take it. 

Group C & H though :banderas. Group F is also a pretty tricky one. City should get through comfortably but 2nd place is up for grabs.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Spartak Moscow, Sevilla and Maribor

:klopp2

Yeah, think i'll take that. Sevilla will be difficult but we have enough to go through.

Can we add to the squad now pls :mj2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

Topping group E imo :klopp


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brock said:


> Spartak Moscow, Sevilla and Maribor
> 
> :klopp2
> 
> ...


Coutinho is basically like a new signing :klopp2


















































:mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*



CGS said:


> *Group E: *Spartak Moscow, Sevilla, Liverpool, Maribor
> 
> Obviously not an easy group.


:aries2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

FK Qarabag to knock out Chelsea please.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*re: Champions League & Europa League Discussion Thread*

By co-efficient. Liverpool :lmao

Group H: Real Madrid, Borussia Dortmund, Tottenham, Apoel Nicosia 405.3
Group D: Juventus, Barcelona, Olympiakos, Sporting Clube de Portugal 394.111
Group B: Bayern Munich, Paris St-Germain, Anderlecht, Celtic 382.857
Group A: Benfica, Manchester United, Basel, CSKA Moscow 321.069
Group C: Chelsea, Atlético Madrid, Roma, Qarabag 320.907
Group F: Shakhtar Donetsk, Manchester City, Napoli, Feyenoord 299.596
Group G: Monaco, Porto, Besiktas, Leipzig 222.938
Group E: Spartak Moscow, Sevilla, Liverpool, Maribor 208.922


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Larverly draw. *


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That Sigurdsson goal :lenny Everton player or not, he's quality.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> :aries2


What 

It's not a disaster by far but knowing how much we love to bottle both Sevilla and Spartak could gain wins over us, especially Sevilla.

Plus I'm the resident negative Liverpool fan you should know this by now Joel. Let DA tell you about how we are gonna walk away with 18 points :draper2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Besides our group, you've got it fucking easy. Liverpool tend to do well vs Spanish opposition. The other two teams are absolutely wank.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

has united ever been in a difficult group ?

P.S. Ernesto returning home


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

GYLFI


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh shit. I forgot what the real story of drawing Atletico meant...


































































:torres RETURNS :mark:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Could be worse for us. Group G is well balanced, all the teams are more or less at Porto's level.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Benfica & Baselona. The only two teams who have knocked us out the group stage before. :hoganutd

EDIT: Forgot 94/95 because I was too young, please excuse me Farhan.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

CGS said:


> Coutinho is basically like a new signing :klopp2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually expect Klopp to say something like this when Danny Ings returns to the squad


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> Let DA tell you about how we are gonna walk away with 18 points :draper2


Fact



Joel said:


> Oh shit. I forgot what the real story of drawing Atletico meant...
> 
> :torres RETURNS :mark:


I wonder which team Costa will be supporting from his couch in Brazil :hmm:


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Juventus is gonna be a problem. Not worried about Olympiakos & Sporting Lisbon.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Ajax not making it to Europa League is probably the biggest surprise of the qualification.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

I’m quite happy with our draw. Looking forward to see us playing for the first time at Wembley with the return of Bale and Modric. Also having the chance to beat Dortmund for the first time at the Westfalenstadion is attractive.


Looking at the Spanish sides all of them should advance without too much trouble.

Sevilla usually fails to deliver in CL but if they manage to win all of their games at home, and pick up a win away they should be in the last 16. I reckon they're gonna finish 3rd in La Liga this season. 

Atletico is a weakening side but I'm still backing them to advance here. Chelsea seems to be the only honest opposition to win the group. Roma looked dull and non-threatening in their game against Atalanta they should get better and give some fighting though. 

And Barca despite having a turbulent transfer window they can go toe to toe with anyone having Messi to make the difference. 



As for the non-spanish sides. I’m quite interested in watching Napoli. This season they are beside Juve, the other Italian side who looks threatening enough playing some nice football.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pretty good group to draw. Really want to beat Sevilla though. Have no idea who Maribor are so hopefully we don't mess up like 14/15 with Basel. :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

UCL is back tomorrow night! I can't wait to watch the Celtic vs. PSG game. :mbappe:neymar


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Celtic getting pumped by half time.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Champions League &amp; Europa League Discussion Thread*

Neymar fucking hates Celtic:lmao

I love him..

Good performance from United. Afro and the rash doing the business again.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayern are a fucking mess if I've ever fucking seen one, Lewandowski clearly wants to book it and move elsewhere, our starting 11 still consists of Ribery & Robben like it's 2010 and we almost got equalised by a 10 men garbage team a few days after getting dumpstered by Hoffenheim for the league. Honestly, not expecting much from Bayern this year. Hopefully Ancelotti leaves at the summer along with the aging SHITS we have at the wings and the team can invest for once instead of having a transfer net spend lower than that of Newcastle.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Messi was absolute class today, there's nothing I can say that would make justice to that man really. I feel lucky that I'm able to witness such an extraordinary athlete perform every week.

Only catched the highlights of the other games, but PSG seemed to translate their domestic form to the CL. When you see Neymar play, all the talk about the transfers and the money goes away quickly, much like Messi he's such a joy to watch.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Atletico nearly stomped us at HOME ,such a disgrace , but this Atleti the same team that nearly won the thing in 2016/14 that said though, our manager is a coward , he should've realised that playing defense especially with this current squad is what made us lose a lot of important games last season , Roma is better attacking .


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Bayern are a fucking mess if I've ever fucking seen one, Lewandowski clearly wants to book it and move elsewhere, our starting 11 still consists of Ribery & Robben like it's 2010 and we almost got equalised by a 10 men garbage team a few days after getting dumpstered by Hoffenheim for the league. Honestly, not expecting much from Bayern this year. Hopefully Ancelotti leaves at the summer along with the aging SHITS we have at the wings and the team can invest for once instead of having a transfer net spend lower than that of Newcastle.


Robben shouldn't be starting IMO. He should be kept around as a squad player. Ribery is old, and should've been sold as soon as Ancelotti came in.

Good win for us tonight. Shame about Pogba. Hopefully he won't be out too long. Also, PSG thrashing Celtic (Y)


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I will not forgive Klopp for not getting a CB ffs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mj2


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mainboy said:


> Celtic getting pumped by half time.


Was perfect banter for an Englishman working with 3 obnoxious Celtic fans and now add on Spurs beating Dortmund they have no come back on me:cornettefu

Great game for Spurs tonight only blemish was a harsh red card for Vertonghen. Got lucky with the disallowed goal but this win really gives us a chance of getting out of this group. After that miss at the end I don't ever wanna see Sissoko on the pitch again fucking useless. ut


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sevilla with two shots on target and they score both times. Really sums everything up. Klopp has been with Liverpool for a few years now and our defense hasn't improved. Is he just trying to outscore every side he faces? Both OX and Sturridge are given five minutes to do what exactly? Doesn't make subs quick enough and that's always been the case. Tactically he's been very disappointing. There is no plan B. Attacking wise we were fantastic today but not clinical and that will happen here and there, which is why he needs to change things up tactically. Mane/Salah/Wijnaldum were our best today and Moreno was pretty solid overall. But the rest of our back four were shambolic again, especially Lovren. 

It's been Groundhog Day for like 25 years plus now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool :lol

Leipzig did well, getting a draw at home to Monaco. Really shocked Besiktas beat Porto too.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was one of the best performances I've seen from Spurs in Europe for a good while. They were sensational tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sevilla are a very good and accomplished side, but in saying that, we should have won the game tonight. The defending for their first goal was downright abysmal again. Lovren (fpalm) and Can just let the ball roll past them all along the box. Just basic shit.

If we scored the pen, the game would more than likely been wrapped up. Instead we missed it, got nervous, let Sevilla get more confident and ultimately equalise.

We wern't great second half by any means and a point isn't a disaster considering we have 5 more group games to play.

It's just so infuriating at how we are so good going forward, but still fail for the same shit time after time. Piss poor defending and nerves when we're only one goal up.

Not buying at least a CB continues to be more baffling.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Haven't seen the game or any highlights yet but judging by the reactions it's safe to say it was more loldefending from us


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

complete away performance. burst out the blocks and just had it finished after 30 mins. not exactly madrid or barca away but still really good to see us just start really well. stones and kdb were absolutely ridiculous. stones with something like 96/96 passes completed to add to his 2 goals. usually without vinny it wouldnt matter who we played there would be some stupid moments of defending but the centrebacks look to finally have confidence in the full backs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> Sevilla are a very good and accomplished side, but in saying that, we should have won the game tonight. The defending for their first goal was downright abysmal again. Lovren (fpalm) and Can just let the ball roll past them all along the box. Just basic shit.
> 
> If we scored the pen, the game would more than likely been wrapped up. Instead we missed it, got nervous, let Sevilla get more confident and ultimately equalise.
> 
> ...





CGS said:


> Haven't seen the game or any highlights yet but judging by the reactions it's safe to say it was more loldefending from us


yep pretty much. defending was non existent. after bobby missed his penalty i knew it wasn't going to be.

good guy ryan babel scoring for besiktas.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

January is so far away. :mj2

And we probably still won't sign a defender. :mj2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Everton getting blasted off the park by atalanta. Theyre dogshit.

If we don't beat these cunts at the weekend I'll be raging.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> Really shocked Besiktas beat Porto too.


At our home too, that really complicates things... We didn't look like a threat outside of Brahimi's charges, our poorest game of the season by far.

Quaresma said it was the most emotionally painful game that he played in his career. :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So glad Koeman is getting found out. Unlikeable cunt.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

blues got bummed there i must say, seems to be a strong koeman out contingent now as well


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a goal for Koln.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah looking like the hardest season for Everton in years we should bounce back from the Stoke game and run through them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908412588144435201
PEAK Arsenal. Embarrassing :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

No annual Champions league exit in the 2nd round this season :drose

20,000 Koln fans taking over the Emirates :avit:

Giroud yet again proving he is a useless lazy shower of shite when he plays 90 minutes :trumpout

Ainsley Maitland-Niles :thecause

Change to 442 at half time :jericho2

Arsenal fans still thinking Jack Wilshere is a world class midfielder :deanfpalm

The Signing of Sead Kolasinac ards

Alexis Sanchez :banderas

To any Arsenal fans who think we can get something at Stamford Bridge on Sunday :bunk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kolasinac may be legit.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I wouldn't completely rule out our chances against Chelsea. After the Liverpool humbling, I don't blame anyone for being a bit doom and gloom, but we seemed to match up really well against their formation in the FA Cup Final, and Chelsea haven't changed their shape too much from then, so who knows, maybe we can nab a draw :draper2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> January is so far away. :mj2
> 
> And we probably still won't sign a defender. :mj2


we'll just sign another attacking midfielder :klopp3 

:mj2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It did make me laugh seeing Koeman linked to Barca a few months back.

Never been massively impressed by him - did think he would do better at Everton though. He flopped massively when he was given world class players to work with at Valencia. This is probably the best job he's been given since.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Koeman finished at Valencia nine years ago. It's a little knee-jerk to write someone off as a manager because of one season many years ago in a formative part of their career, he's since improved. He did a :jet2 job at Southampton.

As an aside; Tata, Lucho and Valverde haven't really got huge trophy hauls. It's not as though that would have been a huge consideration in not giving him the job.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I didn't write him off, I dismissed him as a candidate for the Barca job and said I'd never been massively impressed with him. That one season was many years ago, but it is his only experience in La Liga, and his only experience in managing quality players.

Valverde wasn't my first choice but he's a much better tactician than Koeman. Enrique fizzled out at the end, but his success at Barca speaks for itself. Tata was a joke appointment.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well that's certainly 2 points dropped. How many chances did we need and we still couldn't finish them off. Combination of poor finishing and the final ball being poor.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Unfuckingbelievable. Finishing was shambolic, never been so frustrated.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Thursday night's are calling Flopp :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liverpool will be fine. The 9 points they'll get from Maribor (x2) and Spartak at home will see them through without needing anything away at Sevilla.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Surprised Monaco lost to Porto.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Liverpool LOL










Europa is calling for Liverpool


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

A draw away in Russia is hardly a terrible result. If they win the return leg then they're as good as through.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Harry Kane with his seventh hattrick of the year :banderas


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good win over a tough opponent. great warm up for napoli, who will play similar but a lot more intense and more put together. first team to come to the etihad and try to pass out the back. played well, final ball was lacking however, plus a couple of poor finishing. stones and fabian carlos were excellent in the back 4. bernard, taison and fred are legit.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

What a thrilling game Madrid/Dortmund was very enjoyable.

The way we moved the ball and those fast transitions from defense to attack were really good. Our possession had a better payoff creating many chances unlike some games where it’s just tedious and unproductive. Of course Dortmund playing a high line and 3 at the back in the second half was a suicide. All our players had a good performance. Nacho’s so underrated despite being the most competent guy in our defence. 

This was our best football thus far in the season. Hopefully this is where the team pick up their true level.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If we fuck up against Maribor :klopp


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

It's a shame, Lemar had a bright future.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Neymar is Jesus. I remember bigging him up on this forum back in the day when everyone here said he was an overrated sissy boy.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Why don't Bayern have a better back-up keeper? Didn't they have Pepe Reina as back-up at one stage or am I imagining things?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lukaku & Martial :mark:

Great win for us in Russia. Shame Romelu didn't get his hat-trick. Martial was amazing too as was Mkhitaryan.



Impoliter said:


> Why don't Bayern have a better back-up keeper? Didn't they have Pepe Reina as back-up at one stage or am I imagining things?


He was there under Pep, but he wanted to return to Italy/Napoli.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

clearly pep overachieved at bayern


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

What Pep achieved was par for the course at Bayern, he still got hammered 4-0 by Madrid for instance too. Other than a Juve side who had a load of injuries, they got knocked out by the first top side they faced in the knock out rounds. Getting knocked out in a CL quarter final or not winning the league would be an underachievement for a side with world class players in every position.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> It's a shame, Lemar had a bright future.


Damn I heard the term breaking someone ankles in Basketball a lot but never in Football not in that way.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MARTIAL was boss today. another 4 goal performance, and a great win on the road


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pep did a good job at Bayern. Don't think anyone can be serious if they say otherwise. But I think people were expecting him to do a brilliant job, seeing as they just won the CL as he came in. I think more was expected and for him to make them the dominant force in Europe. Whether that's his fault or not, I don't know. Madrid finally got their shit together and Barca were good enough to win another treble. You can't compete with those two teams when they are on top. However, he should have beaten Atletico. There was no excuse for losing that semi.

I think Carlo doing so damn bad right now, just makes Pep's good achievement look more than good at the moment. Kind of like Mourinho/Conte. Conte did really damn good last year (93pts man). But it looked better than it was because of the season before, which wasn't a true Chelsea performance. 

Carlo looks like he is done being a top line manager, which is a shame, because he#s such a great guy. But everyones time is done. Although, I did say Mourinho was done last year as well and he looks alive again, so I could be wrong :hmm:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Carlo gone :dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> Carlo gone :dance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Still no official conformation though, it's all reports thus far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well it has been confirmed now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I said in the cbox a while ago that Carlo is a fraud and would be gone soon. So it has come to pass. I am a wizard. Beware my power.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:armfold


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am listening to the Everton vs Apollon Limassol on Talksport radio as I don't have BT sport channel.

I have noticed during the commentary that Everton appear disjointed letting in a goal in the first 13 minutes Rooney did equalise but the first half sounded not too good.

The second half also seams equally disjointed despite Vlasic giving Everton the lead.

I agree with Tony Bellew it will take time for the team to gel .

Now it is 2-2 with 10 men for Apollon Limassol 
Yours

Farhan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Champions League &amp; Europa League Discussion Thread*

Everton :lmao

Milan :lmao

Joke clubs

Edit: Milan:mj2, jammy bastards

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Koeman gotta go.

Cutrone winner for Milan.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton :lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Wilshere looked terrific tonight, will be interesting to see if he can force his way into the Arsenal set-up in the coming weeks.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I don't think Koeman has to go! He just needs to pick the right forward upfront so they can win and some of the summer signings are still getting used to the other players and bond more.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You're right, farhanc. I jumped the gun there. It won't happen again, boss (Y)


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Pep did a good job at Bayern. Don't think anyone can be serious if they say otherwise. But I think people were expecting him to do a brilliant job, seeing as they just won the CL as he came in. I think more was expected and for him to make them the dominant force in Europe. Whether that's his fault or not, I don't know. Madrid finally got their shit together and Barca were good enough to win another treble. You can't compete with those two teams when they are on top. However, he should have beaten Atletico.


I'd say he did a good and had fairly lofty expectations to meet.

I'd say it would have been exceeding expectations if he beat Real/Barcelona, but I don't really have Bayern that much below them. Bayern still have world class players in every position, I think it's fair to say that even when the top teams are on top form they should still be competitive with them.

I'd only really consider Guardiola to have exceeded expectations if he won the CL.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

@farhanc

I know you've been of the opinion that Everton need a better striker (perhaps Niasse and/or Vlasic/Calvert-Lewin can actually fill that void) but after seeing your team against United and this lot tonight, you could do with a better defence. The positioning of them all is atrocious. Williams is horrendous and has cost your team goals in both aforementioned games. Baines is defensively on his last legs and your right side without Coleman is distinctly average. Keane is the only one who stands out as being really good, Holgate could be but whether he gets a long enough run, who knows.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> @farhanc
> 
> I know you've been of the opinion that Everton need a better striker (perhaps Niasse and/or Vlasic/Calvert-Lewin can actually fill that void) but after seeing your team against United and this lot tonight, you could do with a better defence. The positioning of them all is atrocious. Williams is horrendous and has cost your team goals in both aforementioned games. Baines is defensively on his last legs and your right side without Coleman is distinctly average. *Keane is the only one who stands out as being really good*, Holgate could be but whether he gets a long enough run, who knows.


As an aside would you call Keane really good? I like him, but I'm not sure he's up there yet.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Take the really out. He's a mile better than their other options.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i like the look of keane, although as a red I like the look of any competent cb, and the lad holgate will get there imo
the rest though, lets just say the blues i know are worried and about 50/50 split on koeman out


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> Take the really out. He's a mile better than their other options.


Hello I agree Keane is a good defender and will get better under Koeman.

But we miss Ramiro Funes Mori at back.

Oumar Niasse is not europa league squad , but should play in league this weekend .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Aguero will do well to get back in this City side. Best attacking PL side I've ever seen.

Spurs have more than held their own against Madrid despite a lot of key players missing. Stupid from Aurier to give away the penalty, Kroos had lost the ball. The English teams look back in business.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spurs are very lucky Benzema is an appalling footballer. Missed an absolute sitter 10 minutes in after Ronaldo hit the post, and just then hit a point blank header from 2 yards out in the middle of the box straight at Lloris.

Absolute poverty from Aurier for the pen, what a moron. Hope they can hold on here or pull off an upset win. They can't seem to play out from the back at all so Madrid are just coming at them in waves at the moment. Gonna need some KANE magic.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

How can you not love Mendy.. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920370943221993473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920384499086778368


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a brilliant performance.

So proud of the team. Stopped arguably the best team in world football from scoring from open play. COULD have won the game if not for two brilliant Navas saves, denied a clear penalty and more then held our own. I thought Aurier (besides the rash challenge) was excellent. Him and Sissoko have an excellent understanding and kept Madrids left side quiet all game. Winks more than held his own in the middle of the park and I have run out of superlatives for Toby Alderweireld. Pochettino turning Sissoko into a player getting MOTM at the Bernebau is probably his greatest achievement.

Funnily enough, our worst player was probably Christian Eriksen who looked overawed by the occasion. With Dortmund failing to beat APOEL and us now being 6 points clear of 3rd place, I'm starting to hope that's us into the next round. Madrid at Wembley won't be any easier but at least then we'll hopefully have Rose even fitter, Dembele and Wanyama back and Lamela back in the squad.

Damn, I enjoyed that


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Proud proud Spurs fan this evening been saying all day at work we'd get result if we scored first, Sissoko is starting to turn up Lloris was fantastic some great saves and kept us in it when Madrid looked their most threatening. Poor show from Jan (mainly blame playing out of position) and Eriksen today, Eriksens poor performance seemed to leave Kane in limbo and while he played well off Lloronte (another good performance) he lacked service needed to impact the game. Dele will be back for the Wembley game and hopfully Wanyama we may just get another result and pretty much secure a next round spot.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Expected romp but fuck it, a win and three points are what matters no matter who it's against.

Salah :banderas

Even the Ox scored.

Well played Spurs too.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

wkdsoul said:


> How can you not love Mendy.. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920370943221993473
> ...


Mendy and Michy come up with the worst banter but people eat it up because they're players talking like fans


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm expecting a similar scoreline when Maribor have to visit Anfield in two weeks. Good result for Tottenham and Manchester City as well. Shite result for Dortmund though, thought they would've had enough to see off APOEL tonight in Cyprus.

Didn't expect Spartak Moscow to duff Sevilla though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So, is that all 5 English clubs top of their Champions League groups?

Not bad.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Sissoko actually my favourite player


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Game at Anfield will be 1-1


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Eriksen was obviously disheartened by the World Cup draw. Give him a break.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Awful result. Expected a better performance given that it was a CL game but this has been our trend this season. We lack ideas when we move forward we just flood the box with crosses expecting Ronaldo (when he’s on) to score and Isco or any other player that can pull a trick out of their hat to change the game and sometimes is even worse than that. Subs are always late. Players in poor form Marcelo and Varane were trash. Asensio’s current form is worrisome he looks non-existent every time he’s on the pitch. 

Good result for Spurs. They always looked threatening upfront betting the game at Wembley will have a nice atmosphere.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

What a crazy matchday. So many crazy results all around.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Happy to see us smash a team again. Even if it was just Maribor. Hopefully we get a repeat performance in 2 weeks time which should at put us one step closer to the next round. 

Spurs/Madrid sounded like a pretty solid game so may check out the highlights for that one later on.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That result was coming, we've been creating some good chances in recent games but finishing let us down. Last night the players actually managed to convert their chances. I just hope this continues into our PL games.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

up the reds wahayyyy

na in all seriousness though hopefully we start converting our chances like that more consistently


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maripoor more like


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

De Bruyne is a ginger god.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I must admit to being impressed by Winks last night, whilst he did look outclassed by Modric and Kroos, there's absolutely no shame in that. Looked composed enough on the ball to deserve a chance in the England team given our current crop of options.

HARRY WINKS and TOM CARROLL midfield pairing to lead England in Russia? :moore



Aizen said:


> Awful result. Expected a better performance given that it was a CL game but this has been our trend this season. We lack ideas when we move forward we just flood the box with crosses expecting Ronaldo (when he’s on) to score and Isco or any other player that can pull a trick out of their hat to change the game and sometimes is even worse than that. Subs are always late. Players in poor form Marcelo and Varane were trash. Asensio’s current form is worrisome he looks non-existent every time he’s on the pitch.
> 
> Good result for Spurs. They always looked threatening upfront betting the game at Wembley will have a nice atmosphere.


What is your opinion on Marcelo? For me, always been devastating going forward and superb link up play with Ronaldo, but often a liability in big games. I've always considered him overrated, people just seem to have a massive hard on for anyone that can dribble. I don't think any defender in history has so many mistakes in El Clasico.

Regardless, Spanish teams pretty much across the board looking a lot weaker this year. GAP CLOSING?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

La Liga sides looking rather trash this year.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Anyone see Dzeko's 1st goal earlier against Chelsea? What a strike.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920744197270974464


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Conte LASHING OUT at mourinho in his post match interview :bosque 

#losttheplot #hairtransplant #brownenvelopes 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Conte is a FRAUD

:jose


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921003440221904896


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Jose is the best troll ever.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It'd have been more helpful to hear the questions, in case he was specifically asked about the injuries


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Champions League &amp; Europa League Discussion Thread*

Milan are sooo bad under montella this season.

He has to go soon it's embarassing.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

dead good the blues arent they


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Goncalo Guedes looks all kinds of special. Fuck PSG.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 1-0 down after 40 seconds.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Qarabag FK leading Atletico at half time :mj4


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Conte's cowardice is costing us big time.

Fabregas is finished. He can't pass anymore, so he has no use on a football pitch. Morata has been so shit since coming back from injury. Looks like he has never played football.

Europa League, here we come.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Genuinely embarrassing how Atletico have let Chelsea off the hook.

MAN UNITED. Trash group. Can probably get away with playing the kids from here on.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925472604454039552
:goku


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Genuinely embarrassing how Atletico have let Chelsea off the hook.
> 
> MAN UNITED. Trash group. Can probably get away with playing the kids from here on.


We need a draw against Basel in 2 weeks to guarantee 1st. I don't see him playing kids in Basel, but he probably will against CSKA Moscow at Old Trafford.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Good result albeit a boring perfomance. 


We're so losing now at the bridge at the weekend. :hoganutd



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Cliffy said:


> Good result albeit a boring perfomance.
> 
> 
> We're so losing now at the bridge at the weekend. :hoganutd
> ...


Imagine if United win tho.

Winner from Lukaku assisted by Matic :banderas


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I'm surprised De Gea didn't take the pen after that pen fiasco.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Got to see Messi live for the second time, God bless.

Welcome back, Ernesto.


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Was fully expecting Celtic to pip Bayern to 2nd in the group, Bayern go down and meet Arsenal in the KO stage, just like old times.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Got to see Messi live for the second time, God bless.
> 
> Welcome back, Ernesto.


 WTF were you doing?

Whistling and playing that annoying ass horn whenever Barca had the ball.

Definitely should get fined for that kind of behavior, it was unbearable to listen to whenever Barca got the ball.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

How shit must Dortmund be, failing to beat APOEL in both games.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

City and Spurs :clap :clap :clap

Tremendous results.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well what can I say about that I mean I just watched Spurs beat Real Madrid never in my life did I think I would ever say that, group of death my arse beat Apoel and we win a group with Real Madrid and Dortmund in it, one the proudest moments I've had as a Spurs fan in over 30 years.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seems like every time I look at an Atletico result, it's a draw



Joel said:


> Liverpool, City and Spurs :clap :clap :clap
> 
> Tremendous gol, Emre Can


Slight edit


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925848309125861377
:lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

Great night all round for PL clubs tho.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> one the proudest moments I've had as a Spurs fan in over 30 years.


During the game with Spurs 3-0 up the commentator said this is surely the greatest night of most Spurs fans lives

After the game Lineker said without doubt this is the most historic night in the last 50 years for THFC

Put that into context. A champions league group game victory at the beginning of November is the greatest moment the vast majority of THFC supporters have ever experienced supporting their club 

:duck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NEXT LEVEL SPURS

LOL at Dortmund doing an Atletico. Trash. 

City are by some distance the form side in world football right now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> City are by some distance the form side in world football right now.


I think you'll find that Dassendorf of the Oberliga Hamburg are currently on a 17 game win streak :armfold


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you da for that knowledge


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

PSG aren't far behind City imo, if we talk CL only they're actually doing better. Def the 2 top teams right now.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> During the game with Spurs 3-0 up the commentator said this is surely the greatest night of most Spurs fans lives
> 
> After the game Lineker said without doubt this is the most historic night in the last 50 years for THFC
> 
> ...


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rugrat said:


>


:eyeroll

In my lifetime I have seen my team win the league at Anfield with the last kick off the season. Come from 15 points behind with only 3 month of the season remaining to win the league (97/98), Win the league at Old Trafford and win the league at White Hart Lane while going unbeaten for the whole season. I have seen us win at Real Madrid A.c Milan and Bayern Munich in the knockout stages of the Champs league, I have seen us play in 4 European finals and watched us qualify from the first group stage of the champs league for 18 consecutive seasons. Last season we finished outside the top 4 for the first time in 20 seasons

Apparently a power shift has occurred in north London in the last 3/5 years yet in that time we have still won more trophies than Spurs have in the last 35 years and all this when Arsenal are a total shambles and Spurs are supposed to be this top quality team that every man and his dog are pulling their plonker over. Spurs finally finished above us last season for the first time in 23 years yet we still won more trophies.

As stated by Spurs legend Gary Lineker, Tonight's result is the most historic moment in the last 50 years of THFC :lmao A group stage victory against a team who are coming off a defeat to the mighty Girona. You honestly could not make this up, truly embarrassing

Please explain to me what reason myself or any other Arsenal supporter in this universe has to be salty over THFC


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

City/Napoli passmap is incredible.










Sarri went with plan Pep, tucking a fullback into midfield to counter City's midfield overload from the previous game, but Pep completely flipped the script and had Delph stay wide and circulate through the channels.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

It's getting ridiculous how badly we are playing. :walphtf

Zidane change to a line of 3 at the back in the 2nd half when we were 1 down but it’s clear as day that he doesn’t practice that system at all, add to Casemiro who can’t play there. Yeah, we committed suicide we were so vulnerable to any counter. And for some stupid reason can’t make a substitution before the 72-minute mark even if he's losing 3 goals down, and it’s always the same Isco out Lucas/Asensio in, despite being the only player who does stuff. Also Theo and Marcelo cancel each other when both play on the left. Same mistakes. 

Should have kept 4 at the back and played Theo firstly for Marcelo who was being surpassed by Trippier, the first goal came from his side. Ceballos for Modric/Kross and Asensio for Benzema rather than risk our already powerless defence and concede more goals. 

Kross and Modric look apathetic and that reflects how abysmal our midfield is atm, Marcelo gives you a lot in attack which compensate how average he’s defending but he’s been trash on both fronts. Benzema in Zidane’s words is the best by a large margin and link up the game, open up spaces, more than 25 assist, etc. but then you see him do nothing. I don’t expect goals from him b/c his record is shit which makes it more frustrating to see us play with one less man.

Ronaldo is in a poor form and is looking more like the shadow of the player once he was. He started poor last season but got better by the end of it with enough rest plus rotating him with Morata/Mariano helped too. Now we only have Mayoral who doesn’t have the level/goals the other to have to solve our lack of goal issues, which is one of many issues. 

Spurs once again played fine and rightfully deserved the win.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Rugrat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You don't have a reason to be but you seem to be.


On topic credit to Spurs that is an incredible result for them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like that Wembley excuse which was being made for Spurs last season is exactly what I said it was; a load of meaningless ol' SHITE :jet4 They were simply out of their depth in Europe (in the Europa too). Now they look a different prospect altogether. Inb4 the spin.


How much worse would Zidane have to do this season before he is sacked? I ask that while bearing in mind how Real Madrid usually operate. He can certainly argue he has lots of credit in the bank with the trophies he has won. Back to back CL titles is incredible, even if the first win was fortunate and far from convincing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

british media looking to have some sort of who's win was better contest between city and spurs?

does anyone actually care? i reckon both are pretty damn happy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Napoli are one of the of teams in top form and an away team playing at Stadio San Paolo is an actual "HARD PLACE" to go. Madrid are in rank bad form and were the away team. I think Spurs win was brilliant, as at the end of the day it's still Real Madrid, but putting things into current context, City's result was a bit more impressive to me. Having to come from behind, to then go in front, then concede and equaliser and still yet finding 2 more goals... City are scary atm.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Napoli are one of the of teams in top form and an away team playing at Stadio San Paolo is an actual "HARD PLACE" to go. Madrid are in rank bad form and were the away team. I think Spurs win was brilliant, as at the end of the day it's still Real Madrid, but putting things into current context, City's result was a bit more impressive to me. Having to come from behind, to then go in front, then concede and equaliser and still yet finding 2 more goals... City are scary atm.


i will always go with the team putting 3 past the current european champions.

for as impressive as napoli play, they are 6 points behind shakhtar.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Your fake modesty won't work on me, Kizwell :villa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Your fake modesty won't work on me, Kizwell :villa


da's information has me a CHANGED MAN


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If you're picking who you'd rather not face at this moment, it's City.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You could also look at it as; who would you rather face at the moment - Napoli away, or Madrid at home?

Again, not taking anything away from Spurs. Just think City had the harder tie and how it started they could have just said they're in good shape in this group, a draw would be fine. But they didn't.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

don't even have to write anything, Goku and Joel summed it quite nicely.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fake modesty wins again


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Please explain to me what reason myself or any other Arsenal supporter in this universe has to be salty over THFC


Spurs played and beat Real, you're playing Red Star Belgrade. They are on the way up and Arsenal are on the way down.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

City and PSG looking the teams to beat.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Fucking hell Dortmund. We aren't even gonna get into the knockout stage. Why are we so fucking bad? jesus christ.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pathetic display from Madrid. One of the worst that I've ever seen from a Madrid team. Vindication for us who were calling Zidane a fraud. Is weird how drastically they've transformed even from the team that we played in the Super Cup. Best LB in the world Marcelo on full display last night too.

All them co-efficient points coming England's way :whiteknight *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DELETE said:


> Fucking hell Dortmund. We aren't even gonna get into the knockout stage. Why are we so fucking bad? jesus christ.


It seems to be a new phenomenon. I believe it is called peter bosz.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid have been poor this season but they had won something like 20+ consecutive away games before Girona. Trouncing them at home is a better achievement than doing over Napoli.

All you cabbages who put Marcelo in your LISTS when he's been wank all season and was torn apart by Kieran fookin Trippier last night :bosque


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

Arsenal just played HHH's entrance theme before their match tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Evra aimed at kick at a fan?

:monkey


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kicked him in the head (pretty sure it was his own supporter too)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Always feel like a proud Dad whenever I see Winks bossing midfield and Harry Kane scoring goals


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There is literally no other team like us in world football

We are absolutely hilarious


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp

I'm not surprised but it's still beyond frustrating. Seville came out second half a different team and unfortunately, so did we.

Yeah we should beat Spartak to still win the group but for fuck sake, can't we just do something without making it more difficult for ourselves.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Henderson completed 55% of his passes tonight.

FIFTY FIVE PERCENT.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Henderson completed 55% of his passes tonight.
> 
> FIFTY FIVE PERCENT.


Fake news. Negged :Trump

I think a doctor should step in at some point and declare Moreno as special needs. The guy clearly has some sort of mental disability. Gawd love him and bless him for managing to make it this far in professional football but enough is enough. I wouldn't even trust him with some glue or a pair of scissors, nevermind trusting him to defend the LB position


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Tweet of the night?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933087768519069699


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

wkdsoul said:


> Tweet of the night?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933087768519069699


Midfield was properly worse this game they put so much pressure on the defense.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I thought he might be thinking 'how can I kill a tiger armed only with a biro'.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Saitama said:


> Fake news. Negged :Trump
> 
> I think a doctor should step in at some point and declare Moreno as special needs. The guy clearly has some sort of mental disability. Gawd love him and bless him for managing to make it this far in professional football but enough is enough. I wouldn't even trust him with some glue or a pair of scissors, nevermind trusting him to defend the LB position


Also failed to make a single tackle. 

CAPTAIN HENDO.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Also failed to make a single tackle.
> 
> CAPTAIN HENDO.


This is absolutely 100% incorrect

I watched the entire game and saw several


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The best comment I saw about Moreno was on RAWK; "enough with the Moreno bashing, the lad just became a father" :bosque


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

These Moreno comments :kobelol

To be fair to him, he hasn't really put a foot wrong this season up until last night. Maybe the whole returning home to Sevilla got to him? Regardless, not making excuses for him. I'd like to see Robertson in at LB from now starting with the Chelsea game. He's been solid and is just as good as Moreno going forward. You just know that Klopp is gonna stick with Moreno though cos that's what he does.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sevilla's manager told them he had cancer at half time and then they came out and did that :sodone

Some Harchester Utd shit right there. *


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

ive had enough of jurgen klopp

also like fuck was it a penalty, hendo was fucking garbage, mane was the epitome of a shithouse, ginis been a passenger all season, ill walk can to the eithad myself if he'll get the fuck out my club and putting karius in is deliberately weakening a position that already isnt strong 

klopp hugs the players though. boom boom


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Glad now people are seeing Klopp is nothing more the a German Kevin Keegan. A bottler with no other game plan. 

Liverpool are no closer to winning anything then they were with Rodgers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Sevilla's manager told them he had cancer at half time and then they came out and did that :sodone *


Maybe should have told them before the match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Saitama said:


> This is absolutely 100% incorrect
> 
> I watched the entire game and saw several


I suggest you go watch the game again. If I ever need a laugh, I certainly will. 

He completed less then 60% of his passes, made zero tackles and had less touches then Karius. 

Your very own captain. No wonder your defensive record is garbage.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

MC 16 said:


> Glad now people are seeing Klopp is nothing more the a German Kevin Keegan. A bottler with no other game plan.
> 
> Liverpool are no closer to winning anything then they were with Rodgers.


Not making any excuses for Klopp but let's not forget that Rodgers had arguably the best player on the planet in Luis Suarez. The season Suarez left we had Balo and Lambert upfront :lbjwut and Rodgers was gone not long after.

The squad does look a lot better than when Klopp first came in despite the massive deficiencies we also have. Our attack is 100% better and our midfield WILL be tons better next season with Keita coming in. The defence/GK situation is still shambolic and this is undeniably Klopp's fault. 

He got us top 4 last season and if we solidify our top 4 status this season I'd call that improvement under Klopp. Obviously we as Liverpool fans want Premier League and Champions Legaue glory but that doesn't happen overnight. I've seen enough from Klopp to say that we are SLOWLY improving but he's on a tightrope because of these pathetic defensive displays, and rightfully so. IF, and it's a massive IF, he can sort the defence out, we'd be challenging for top honours under him since our attack can match almost any teams (personally I'd like a new goal scoring striker).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rewatching our games. Appreciate the support, brother :cozy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

"Ich werde es LIEBEN wenn wir sie schlagen, LIEBEN!" - Jurgen Klopp :trips8


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Not making any excuses for Klopp but let's not forget that Rodgers had arguably the best player on the planet in Luis Suarez.


Suarez was never 'arguably the best player on the planet' under Rodgers. His best season coincided with peak Ronaldo - completely different level. Best player in the Premier League is more accurate.

Klopp deserves a ton of praise for doing so well last season with a shit midfield, defence and keeper, but he dropped the ball massively this summer by not strengthening in the right areas and the outcome is completely predictable. Hard to see Pool finishing in the top 4 again.



Irish Jet said:


> Maybe should have told them before the match.


He told them a few days earlier, it's a fake story.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

United :mj4


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Two goals (including a terrific second) and winning a penalty. Showing why he’s the best right winger in the world. On the highlights, they looked shaky before the red card.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wasn't there like one highlight before the red card?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Give it unsworth till the end of the season :smugjose

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Wasn't there like one highlight before the red card?


Eh maybe :lol 

I was half-asleep


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

United showing once again why we are not good enough for the Champions League, fucking joke.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

can't believe :carlo managed to lose to that dross.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Morata is just not clinical enough with his feet. You never feel 100% when he is through on goal and he proved it again last night. That's the one thing Batshuayi has on him. A few chances that fell to him last night made me think that Michy would have buried them.

Willian is beyond a joke. He fucked up 3 glorious chances last night. 2 with a frightening lack of vision and 1 with the most pathetic shot you will see all season. If he's not playing garbage like Qarabag or fluking goals, he useless.

Atletico were rather trash btw. For a team that needed to win, you wouldn't have known. They deserve Thursday nights. They'll probably win it too. Enjoy it, Diego.

Tolisso :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2

:coutinho

:firmino

That first :mane goal

:salah got yet another goal

Such quality finishing all round tonight.

Job done.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My favourite team is better than your favourite team wens3

(unless your favourite team is also my favourite team)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark: 

:salah :mane :firmino :klopp2 :coutinho


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

That bald fraud already gotten to just thinking about going to Old Trafford. :berlino

go easy pls


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm thinking

Man United v Sevilla
Chelsea v Barcelona
Spurs v Porto
Liverpool v Juventus
Man City v Real Madrid
Roma v Bayern
PSG v Basel
Besiktas v Shakhtar


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rastaclaus said:


> I'm thinking
> 
> Man United v Sevilla
> Chelsea v Barcelona
> ...


Do you hate Juve that much? :vincecry

All jokes aside though, seems a good and very likely list. You even have a couple of match-ups that make you wonder why the gods of football would pair up two garbage teams like that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

My PREDICTIONS, on the draw


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Chelsea vs Barca was the most inevitable tie ever drawn

Real vs PSG :mark:

Never liked going to Porto in the past, but it could have been worse, I'll take it


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm 100% sure that LFC is in quarter finals. Great draw.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will take Porto. Any tie in the last 16 is going to be hard but one of the better ones for sure. :lmao at Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I want Fabregas in your avatar until the new season when Chelsea win, @Seb :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Porto.

Any tie at this stage will be tricky but I'll take that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fucking Bayern. Trolling the hell out of PSG.

I fancy Chelsea to beat Barcelona for some reason. Can see Hazard/Morata hurting them while Conte will make sure they're sitting deep and well organised.

PSG/Madrid is a toss up. Madrid are showing signs of getting back to their best just while Neymar FC are showing some cracks. I'd have Real as slight favourites. Ronaldo to go in dry.

Juve/Spurs another pick 'em. Can see both games being decided by the odd goal but will give the egde to Juve because big game Gonzo will show Kane how it's done at this level.

Sevilla will probably beat us because Lukaku and fuck football.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll take that. Could've been worse. We should get past Porto.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Madrid, Barca, Bayern, City, United, Juventus, Roma, Liverpool. Can realistically see Tottenham not scoring in either leg.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Since Liverpool is my favorite international team, I'll probably go to the stadium to see the first leg game. I don't go there much, last time I went we lost (it was against Dortmund, for the Europa League).

At least if my team is eliminated I have the consolation of Liverpool going through. :hoganliv


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I’ll take Porto. After all we could have been given Juve or Madrid which would have been 10x tougher. 

City and United should walk through comfortably.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm almost a decade older than Ostersunds fitba club. What a marvellous competition. Wish we'd given it a whirl sooner.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Unlucky @Joel :smugwenger

Spurs trip to Turin could be quite tricky, I hope they can pull through.

That PSG vs. Madrid tie is going to be sensational. I fancy PSG to rinse them something awful. :mbappe


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Juventus v *Tottenham* (13 February and 7 March)

Basel v *Manchester City* (13 February and 7 March)
*
Porto* v Liverpool (14 February and 6 March)

Sevilla v *Manchester United* (21 February and 13 March)

*Real Madrid* v PSG (14 February and 6 March) :neymar

Shakhtar Donetsk v *Roma* (21 February and 13 March)

Chelsea v *Barcelona* (20 February and 14 March)
*
Bayern Munich* v Besiktas (20 February and 14 March)

These would be my predictions now, but obviously a lot can change in the next couple of months.

Man Utd really lucked out again, Sevilla are probably the worst team left.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Were never gonna draw Besiktas so Barcelona are the best of the other two draws. Don't think Chelsea should be scared of them. Haven't lost to them in the last 7 games and never in the CL 11 v 11. No doubt they're favourites but would imagine they're not too happy to draw Chelsea either


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Real vs PSG :mark: :mark:

Time for Neymar and friends to make DAT IMPACT :mark:

Honestly though, see them losing at Bernabeu, so just win handily in Paris.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Tottenham is a tough draw, they're playing very well whereas we've been mediocre up until a week ago or so. We'll see in february what happens.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Spurs have done well.

2-0 down inside 10 mins at Juventus, and come back to get a 2-2 draw. 

2nd leg at Wembley should be great too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Poch to me is still the most impressive manager in the country. Amazing the shit he was getting some months ago after a few poor results. I suppose that's the standard he's taken Spurs to - People even forget they're Spurs.

Four extremely impressive displays in a row in big games - Which he apparently struggles in. Players like Dembele, Kane and Eriksen all in outstanding form. Still have the likes of Wanyama, Alderweireld, Son, Lucas etc. in reserve. They're a dangerous team in this competition. 

They started nervously obviously, to be expected given their inexperience at this level but once they settled they were the far better team. 

Buffon was awful. Terrible for both goals and was fumbling everything all night. Sad to see.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Very good game that. A strange game too. Spurs were the better team over the 90 minutes. Juve just struggled against Spurs' press. Eriksen and Dembele just bossed the entire game. Saying that, Juve had the better chances and should have been 3-0 up and of course, Higuain bottled the penalty to go 3-1 up. He actually played well in his play away from goal which surprised me.

The game was very intriguing before it started and stays that way for the seond leg. Looking foward to the Wembley tie.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

god, Dembele has still got it. Masterclass.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

wait so spurs only came back from 2-0 down inside the first 10 minutes away to Juve to draw 2-2?

:lmao

amateurs


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great night for the COEFFICIENT :banderas


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Eriksen is :hkane . I’ve been a fan of him the past few seasons, but he really turned the screw a year ago. Terrific player.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful start but after those first 10 minutes we were trash. 

Hopefully the unavailable players will be back for Wembley and we should be starting Szczesny in goal tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Enjoyed the Juve/Spurs game and it's a brilliant result for Spurs. Kane getting 9 goals in his first 9 CL games is another super stat for him too. It was an interesting game and Juve could and should have been 3-1 up but once again, Higuain had a game where he finishes superbly and then fluffs his lines.

Should be a good second leg.

Onto tonight now :klopp2 :fingerscrossed


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brock said:


> Onto tonight now :klopp2 :fingerscrossed


Yeah, the whole world has been waiting for this Madrid vs PSG tie :brodgers


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^ :klopp


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

A draw with Tottenha ain't bad at all, but for Christ sake, you can't throw away a 2-0 lead like that.

Higuain played well, but missing that penalty is basically the reason why we didn't win. And the second goal was a huge mistake by Buffon. It will be a tough second leg, but I believe that whoever advances will be a tough opponent in the next round for everyone.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid so far this season:

Couldn't win their CL group over Spurs

4th in La Liga

Knocked out of the Copa del Rey over two legs by Leganes

Defence: Pretty shocking. Varane is not the world class player he looked like he would be. Ramos out of form. Carvajal terrible, but also not playing tonight, which means out of position Nacho or a young Moroccan kid going against Neymar. Then you've got Mbappe going against Marcelo, who has been Madrid's worst player this season, even over Benzema.

Midfield: Kroos completely out of form. Modric decent, but also ageing and not the player of 14/15 or 15/16. Casemiro therefore exposed for what he is - bang average.

Attack: Benzema continuing to be a joke, booed every week now at the Bernabeu. Isco started the season well, but also hogs and loses the ball too often. Bale starting to get back to his best. Ronaldo with a shocking conversion rate in Spain, but showed up in the CL groups.

Logically, and especially looking at recent results, this could be Madrid's equivalent of when Bayern smashed Barca a few years back. If you're looking at players right now, Neymar is probably right at the top of the tier 2 (tier 1 being Messi), and PSG scored a shit ton of goals in groups. They're playing against a makeshift, out of form defence with a keeper behind them Madrid want to replace.

My prediction for the tie: Real Madrid advance 3-2. Still don't have faith in that PSG defence and Emery the bottler.

Edit: Whichever manager loses this tie is getting canned at the end of the season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

They're both getting canned. 

I don't normally watch the diddy European competition, but I might give Real/PSG some eyes tonight in preparation for the real European competition tomorrow. Mbappe making that inside-to-out overlap run against Marcelo could be a massacre. Either that or him and Neymar take a DIVE in preparation for their shady move to the Bernabeau next season.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Tonight I'll be rooting against Liverpool for the first time, have a good game guys. :klopp6


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

That sexy pass by :neymar tho.

Most players would have given in to temptation and try to score instead. Excellent decision-making.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

:mane :salah :firmino

:KLOPP

Mane was fantastic tonight. Up and down the pitch all night and he and Robertson worked so hard both offensively and defensively too on that left hand side.

Yea Porto were shit but at this stage in the CL, it's still an excellent win, esp away from home.

That finish by :salah too :banderas


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:mane :mane :mane :salah :firmino 

That was way too easy. Second leg is a formality.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh Mane


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Mane - Firmino - Salah bang average them lads.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky :Cocky


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

No one cares lads^

We were all glued to another CR7 player of the year extravaganza. :lenny 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It was nice to actually see a performance from :mane tonight. Deserved his hat trick.

No point watching the second leg now, is there? :lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Punkamaniac said:


> No point watching the second leg now, is there? :lol


"It's Liverpool, lads. Five goals to the good or fifty, they know where Maddie is."

-The Bible.


Ain't over till it's over, brother.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:mane :salah :firmino 

:klopp2

5-0 away win, really couldn't have asked for more. At least we can give some guys a bit of a rest for the 2nd leg now to let them focus on playing in the league.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hendo, Milner and Gini DOMINATING a midfield away from home in the CL Last 16 btw :banderas

Told everyone in the CB before the match that the front three would go balls deep

Feelsgoodman

CL Ronaldo wens3


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> "It's Liverpool, lads. Five goals to the good or fifty, they know where Maddie is."
> 
> -The Bible.
> 
> ...


Bit weird you mate


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's a direct quote. Take it up with the Bible, pal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Emery deserved that, taking Cavani off for a right back at 1-1 with 30 minutes left. Coward of a manager. 9 goals conceded in 2 trips to Spain in the last 12 months, both whilst having his free scoring team sit back. Will be sacked in the summer.

At least this means the "PSG are favourites" drivel that was spread around here can die now. Soundly beaten by the two genuinely top teams they've faced this season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

1 - They got the result they needed in the Bayern away game. It didn't mean much at all that Bayern won the 90 minute match, as PSG did enough.

2 - If they beat Madrid 2-0 and go through, what will narrative be?

Agreed on Emery though. I didn't think much of Cavani in this game (I don't think much of him at all, but that is known), but to take him off to push Alves to RW was cowardly. If he took him off for Draxler or Di Maria, you could let it slide (well I would have). PSG still had a lot of the ball before and after going down, so there was no need to go defensive.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The selection of lo celso was so poor in hindsight the loss could be blamed almost entirely on psg's midfield woes. And the Real midfielders didn't play above their level either. In fact, Kroos and Casemiro were awful and PSG still couldn't assert themselves on the game. Dropping Rabiot deeper and having either Draxler or Di Maria as the third midfielder would have helped them break more efficiently. And it's not like lo celso added any steel to the midfield either.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think it's wild to assume they can score two in Paris, either (though they might end up needing to score more). They absolutely could've had more than that last night. The Lo Celso pick didn't come off at all and Emery will rightfully be dinged for that, but as mentioned they still had a fairly decent grip on the game before they brought on Meunier, which makes that sub look even more strange in hindsight. There really wasn't any great need for him to shift approach at that point. Did like how they seemed to be actively harrying Casemiro with the press. Modric dealt with it pretty well and maybe Kroos did too (I don't really remember much of what Kroos did last night other than win the penalty), but Casemiro struggled. Which, you know, makes sense.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They'll still go through. Even domestically their home and away form are night and day. Plus it's not like I'd say Real were even the better team and did anything to convince me they won't lose the away leg. Could very easily see PSG thrashing them by 3 or 4 in Paris. That said Emery isn't and never has been the man to push them forward in Europe. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sensational result tonight in a hostile environment. The way those Swedish fans were right on top of the players could've easily intimidated a side with less mental fortitude. I thought I saw a switchblade produced at one point. Only British side to *ever* go to Jämtkraft Arena and win. With a clean sheet, no less. Davey Ospina with no functioning arms being the first Arsenal goalkeeper to save a penalty since 1912 really was the cherry on the cake. Arsene's done it again, hasn't he?

Tremendous week for the British sides in Europe. Spurs bolstering their trophy cabinet yet again by winning the 2-2 in Turin trophy, Liverpool scraping past a generational Porto team, City - somewhat fortuitously, it must be said - coming back to Manchester with a win under their belt, even Celtic snatching a late winner. What a time to be a Brit. Brexit means Brexit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Well that was easy money for the betting man with Madrid and Liverpool winning. I swear Bernabeu is the most difficult stadium to win at in Europe no matter Madrid's form and Cristiano whether you like him or not will always deliver in clutch situations. I definitely think Madrid advance now, no way they're not scoring in Paris and I wouldn't be surprised if they won again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Is it really though? Barca have had a huge edge over Madrid at the Bernabeu in the last decade, in the last three Liga Clasico's at the Bernabeu they've won 4-0 3-2 and 3-0. Been desperate for them to draw each other in knockouts for years but it never seems to happen. They lost over 90 minutes at home to the fat fraud's Bayern last year as well and would have gone out if not for some scandalous officiating.

As for PSG, there's no way they're keeping a clean sheet at home, their defence is a liability, as it always has been. Tie is done.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Is it really though? Barca have had a huge edge over Madrid at the Bernabeu in the last decade, in the last three Liga Clasico's at the Bernabeu they've won 4-0 3-2 and 3-0. Been desperate for them to draw each other in knockouts for years but it never seems to happen.
> 
> As for PSG, there's no way they're keeping a clean sheet at home, their defence is a liability, as it always has been. Tie is done.


Excluding Barcelona because it's a special fixture, I see no other team winning in the Bernabeu in CL knockout stages, I'd back Madrid against anyone at home.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb, the other day you asked me what Chelsea's team will be vs Barca. Judging by the tonight's line up vs Hull, I expect this on Tuesday;

(5-3-2)
Courtois
Moses
Azpi
Christensen
Cahill/Rudiger
Alonso
Bakayoko
Kante
Fabregas
Hazard
Morata


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

32% ball posession at home. Very cool gameplan by Antonio Conte huge props.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chelsea being helped by the refs again (two CLEAR penalties not given :no, though luckily justice prevailed and Barca got a great result despite looking tired and sloppy.

Looking forward to the return leg. Much more space on the Camp Nou pitch and an imperious home record for Chelsea to try and defend against :messi3


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I would say that was a dissapointing match, but both Chelsea and Barca have been off form recently, so it's to be expected.

Chelsea should be gutted at that result. Any other time I would say it's decent at worst, but the first choice Barcelona players have look very fatigued recently and it carried over to tonight. Lots of uncharacteristic bad passing and mistimed tackles, while leaving big gaps for Chelsea to exploit. Makes it even more painful for them with Christensen teeing up the goal and Courtois diving out of the way, although credit goes to Messi for a sharp finish.

If Valverde is smart with his rotation and rests lots of players for the Las Palmas and Malaga games (either side of the big Atleti game) then Barca should be okay for the return tie as they rarely concede.

It took a really shocking performance to stand out amongst that sea of mediocrity, but Paulinho managed it. Did the best part of fuck all, apart from miss a glorious headed chance. You can't even call him a luxury when he doesn't score from that position. Terrible.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Chelsea's defence was a masterclass until that dumbass Christensen mistake. Two unlucky shots bouncing off the goal post as well. 2nd leg will be interesting, would like to see Giroud start that game.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Messi won me £300 so can't complain, although game wasn't exactly great so I will complain (kinda)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Suarez wasn't fouled, so I'd say just one penalty call. He stopped dead, stuck his leg back and made the contact himself. Typical of him cheating when the team is losing and the clock is ticking.

Very gutted after that. You accept when Barca scores a brilliant goal against you due to their brilliance. You find it incredibly hard to accept when you give them the goal after defending pretty damn well.

Tie is more or less done. We will need just one goal for extra time as Barca aren't going to blank at home. Realistically we'll need to hope for a 2-2. Can't see it happening :sad:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah the Pique (iirc) incident looked a penalty and the Suarez one a dive, I need to see replays of both though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seneca said:


> Chelsea's defence was a masterclass until that dumbass Christensen mistake. Two unlucky shots bouncing off the goal post as well. 2nd leg will be interesting, would like to see Giroud start that game.


Masterclass is a bit of a stretch. They defended incredibly deep, and although they had chances to score of their own (all outside the box and more down to individual brilliance from Willian than good counter-attacking play), there were 3 clear goalscoring chances in the game, and Barcelona had all of them - Paulinho's header, Pique's header which should've been a penalty, and Messi's goal.

Chelsea made things awkward but Conte deserves to be panned for not playing a striker and ultimately getting a poor result.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Eh... Conte's gameplan pretty much worked. You can't blame him for a boneheaded pass from Christensen. Of course there was still around 20mins or so to go, so maybe you still get a goal, but looking at the game, we were snuffing you out anytime you got near the box (Azpi was superb at this). 

We also pressed you at certain times which is why Pedro was selected ahead of a striker. Hazard can't press anywhere to the extent needed, so the option kind of ended up being Hazard or a striker and if you lose this type of game while benching Hazard you're sacked in the morning. I think I'd still would have preferred a striker at the top, but watching the game, I understood why he went without one.

A header from Paulinho where he is still quite a bit far out and has to put a lot of power and accuracy into it just to trouble Courtois, a header from a corner by Pique and a goal born out from a massive Chelsea mistake - I think if you limit Barcelona to those type of chances, then you've had a good game defensively overall. I won't say defensive masterclass (Juve vs you last season were defensive masterclasses), but you've done very well.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I missed the game, but why was Paulinho out wide (I know a number of you have Valverde's ear in these matters)? He feels like one of the last players in that squad you'd play out of position for what I guess was the tactical decision of "he'll do a job." Hindsight is beautiful and everything and I've obviously read that he was poor after the fact, but even looking at the line-up beforehand and seeing him out there was...strange. Has he played out wide at times domestically?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Eh... Conte's gameplan pretty much worked. You can't blame him for a boneheaded pass from Christensen. Of course there was still around 20mins or so to go, so maybe you still get a goal, but looking at the game, we were snuffing you out anytime you got near the box (Azpi was superb at this).
> 
> We also pressed you at certain times which is why Pedro was selected ahead of a striker. Hazard can't press anywhere to the extent needed, so the option kind of ended up being Hazard or a striker and if you lose this type of game while benching Hazard you're sacked in the morning. I think I'd still would have preferred a striker at the top, but watching the game, I understood why he went without one.
> 
> A header from Paulinho where he is still quite a bit far out and has to put a lot of power and accuracy into it just to trouble Courtois, a header from a corner by Pique and a goal born out from a massive Chelsea mistake - I think if you limit Barcelona to those type of chances, then you've had a good game defensively overall. I won't say defensive masterclass (Juve vs you last season were defensive masterclasses), but you've done very well.


It depends what your interpretation of a good result is - for me they needed to show less respect (as champions of the PL lets not forget) and go for a big performance and win. If Conte wants to get through the tie, he probably needs better than a 1-0 at home - and playing for a clean sheet last night was always a massive risk. I think a draw was a fair result. Barca haven't lost a competitive fixture at home in 18 months so the tie is likely over.

If you have your team sit that deep and play on the back foot it requires an extreme amount of concentration and saps a lot of energy out of players who are chasing the ball around for so long. This is why mistakes happen, and why Barca score so many of their goals in the last 20-30 minutes of games. Admittedly the mistakes aren't always as clear-cut as Christensen's, but Conte still would have known the risk and takes some blame.

Chelsea did defend well, but Barca looked lethargic and weren't creating a lot either. I would hope Semedo plays the second leg, with Roberto deployed in midfield. Next season with Coutinho and likely Griezmann + Arthur Melo as well, Barca will be more of a threat against a back 9.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pogba's on the bench.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> It depends what your interpretation of a good result is - for me they needed to show less respect (as champions of the PL lets not forget) and go for a big performance and win. If Conte wants to get through the tie, he probably needs better than a 1-0 at home - and playing for a clean sheet last night was always a massive risk. I think a draw was a fair result. Barca haven't lost a competitive fixture at home in 18 months so the tie is likely over.
> 
> If you have your team sit that deep and play on the back foot it requires an extreme amount of concentration and saps a lot of energy out of players who are chasing the ball around for so long. This is why mistakes happen, and why Barca score so many of their goals in the last 20-30 minutes of games. Admittedly the mistakes aren't always as clear-cut as Christensen's, but Conte still would have known the risk and takes some blame.
> 
> Chelsea did defend well, but Barca looked lethargic and weren't creating a lot either. I would hope Semedo plays the second leg, with Roberto deployed in midfield. Next season with Coutinho and likely Griezmann + Arthur Melo as well, Barca will be more of a threat against a back 9.


You don't have to lose to go out :side:

I think any lead over Barcelona going into the second leg is a good result, let's not forget we still attacked after getting the goal and Willian missed a great chance to cross the ball to Kante in behind the defenders. So I wouldn't say we just was there for the one goal, but I think we wanted any lead and chose to attack wisely. Mostly on the counter, but we pushed players forward for short spells to win the ball up high and try to pressure you guys. This is complete opposite to what we had done when Mourinho or Di Matteo were in charge and we just left Drogba and sometimes sent Lampard/Mata up.

People will talk about sitting back, but we're Chelsea. We have built our successes on defending. It's just what we do.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

United are awful, Sevilla are advancing even if they don't win tonight


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sevilla won't get anything away. They dominated tonight, but true to form, they don't put away their chances. You can't afford to miss chances like the Muriel and Sarabia headers. Few other good chances where the efforts was just too tame (the header straight to de Gea from the 40 yard Banega free kick for example). Bizarre that Ben Yedder wasn't used.

Lukaku was the standout disaster for Utd, losing the ball constantly and ending counter attacks with mishit passes. Vazquez and Banega absolutely dominated the midfield, can see why some Utd fans think Mctominay is the new Cleverley. Good result for them though.

Shoutout to Ray Wilkins for this morning claiming Sevilla would be a bottom 6 team if they played in the PL though. 25 shots on goal and 58% possession. They should've won by a couple.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Seb said:


> Shoutout to Ray Wilkins for this morning claiming Sevilla would be a bottom 6 team if they played in the PL though. 25 shots on goal and 58% possession.


As if bottom 6 PL teams don't do that already


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Sevilla won't get anything away. They dominated tonight, but true to form, they don't put away their chances. You can't afford to miss chances like the Muriel and Sarabia headers. Few other good chances where the efforts was just too tame (the header straight to de Gea from the 40 yard Banega free kick for example). Bizarre that Ben Yedder wasn't used.
> 
> Lukaku was the standout disaster for Utd, losing the ball constantly and ending counter attacks with mishit passes. Vazquez and Banega absolutely dominated the midfield, can see why some Utd fans think Mctominay is the new Cleverley. Good result for them though.
> 
> Shoutout to Ray Wilkins for this morning claiming Sevilla would be a bottom 6 team if they played in the PL though. 25 shots on goal and 58% possession. They should've won by a couple.


United just look like a flat out bad team man. Constant long balls up to Lukaku who looks more like a wrestler than he does a footballer, 0 imagination , just overall trash. Think Sevilla will win the return leg for sure.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Garbage performance, good result. *


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It was a wank game. United didn't attempt to attack really which I've come to expect away from home in any game of relative importance. It's dire to watch. I didn't think Lukaku was that bad, made a few errors but there were a few occasions where he got by his man and held it up fine. He's been good the past few months but lets stay on the same agenda that he's rubbish, yeah? Sanchez was shite but any attacking player isn't going to stand out when there's zero emphasis on attacking. Criticize Jose, not the players - it's obvious they've been told to do specific jobs. McTominay did alright, it's basically what he does, he's a better defensive player than Cleverley but in regards to squad impact/importance it's a fair assessment. Sevilla had two good chances, United had that Lukaku volley - that's basically the game in a nutshell. All the possession and shots Sevilla had mean fuck all, it was basically Muriel wasting countless chances and the Sevilla midfield beating United to the who can pass the ball backwards most trophy. Their players are horrific diving ******* too, although Valencia attempted one of his own too so he's not innocent, they're still ******* though.

We'll win 2-0 at home and no-one will ever give a fuck about this first leg ever again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Everytime Lukaku did something good - holding the ball up, muscling past a player, he immediately then fucked it up with a heavy touch or dreadful pass.

A more clinical team than Sevilla would have scored a fair few tonight, they were in total control. Banega was creating a chances at will, more than any player has in any game in Europe this season according to Squawka. I think de Gea got into the Sevilla's players heads after the first half though, especially Muriel - says a lot about how incredible a keeper he is.

0-0 is a dangerous result to go into your home leg with, but I think Utd will be fine. Sevilla are a very up and down team and they don't score enough goals, as you saw tonight.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If you look in most of those situations though there wasn't anyone near him, especially in the first half where he was better than he was in the 2nd. Not a good game from anyone in attack though.

I have absolutely no fear of Sevilla scoring a goal. If they can't score at home they won't score at OT. We won't get blown away in any game scoreline wise I'd imagine, purely for some defensive Jose is in games like this. It's pointless comparing how a better team would do vs us, going off this game, as we would, embarrassingly, be even more defensive I'd imagine. I'd actually rate us to have less than 30% of the ball against the 'big' three left in it, at best.

There's every chance we'll 0-0/1-0 our way through this with favourable draws.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say say it again Mourinho is done as a coach at the top level, All the attacking talent and promising youth players he has at his disposal and I can't think of 1 clear cut chance they had tonight. Also it pains me to say it but there isn't a keeper on this planet as good as De Gea, that lad is brilliant.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess ogba2 finally got to play at LCM in a mid 3. :smugjose


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Is that Matic hitting prestige 10 in Call of Duty or something?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

it's written right there. Gold, Silver and Bronze are top 3 in xG chain.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Get this *X*tra *G*eeky nonsense out of the football threads plz


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> Get this *X*tra *G*eeky nonsense out of the football threads plz


haha very cool wordplay right there man :smile2:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm very happy to announce, brothers and sisters, that Arsenal Fitba Club are at it again. 

Genuinely one of the worst performances I've ever seen at the Emirates. And that includes Slavia Praha when they got scudded 14-0. No team should be worried about drawing us in the next round. Not a one.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal get Milan in the next round of the Europa.

Tasty 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> It took a really shocking performance to stand out amongst that sea of mediocrity, but Paulinho managed it. Did the best part of fuck all, apart from miss a glorious headed chance. You can't even call him a luxury when he doesn't score from that position. Terrible.


Bit late on this but he's probably burnt out, i've just read he's already played 73 games this season due to the Chinese scheduling from before his move. He'll be starting every game Brazil play in the World Cup as well in the summer.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Same old story; looked rocked solid and controlled the game, but the total lack of any quality forwards and the failure to take chances undermined it all.

:hoganinbred

I would love to see this team with Huckerby or Bellamy instead of dross like Jose Murphy. Need a proper cf too, Nelson is really a second striker playing in an unsuited role.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Excuse me, this isn't 1993. Get in your lower league thread with that shite. :creepytrips












Only joking. Always good to see you post in the fitba threads. Look forward to your analysis after the ATTACKING FUCKFEST that is Manchester United vs Chelsea FC tomorrow. :trips10


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh ffs.

I clicked on the notification for the post Seb quoted and ended up here, thinking it's the other fitba thread because of Paulinho and Barca shite that I talk about in there.

:bosque :hoganinbred


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Andre coming in quick with Jeremy Goss memories :cozy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Neymar out of the Madrid second leg :neymar







































:robben2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently Neymar could be out for 6-8 weeks. 

Time for :mbappe to step up and prove his worth.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Step aside plz, European football royalty strolling through to the quarters :salah enaldo3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

getting cocky after coasting past the worst team remaining :fergie


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> getting cocky after coasting past the worst team remaining <img src="http://i40.tinypic.com/bhn7z7.png" border="0" alt="" title="Fergie" class="inlineimg" />


But man city are playing basel....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Vintage Spursy that.

Wonder how much longer poch sticks around :lenny2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

NEXT LEVEL SPURSY

What a bizarre game, difficult to sum up.

I've got to give Spurs a tonne of credit for how they pressed Juve off the park in the first half, such immense energy and tight knit organisation while hunting in packs. But as soon as Juve stopped fannying about trying to play out from the back with short passes and went direct to bypass the press in the second half, Spurs and Poch just didn't know how to react. Awful defending in the box for the first goal and a comical high line for the second when they should have dropped deeper as Juve gained territory higher up the pitch. 

Poch takes massive blame tactically in that second half defensively (should have brought Llorente on earlier too and had Alli, who was subbed off, and Kane, play off him via knock downs) although an experienced defender like Vertonghen (lucky not to be sent off, let alone give away a pen) should be able to create some in game management in situations like that. Awful game for Sanchez tonight, looked so out of his depth. This Spurs defence generally just isn't that great at this level when put under real pressure, especially without Alderweireld.

If this current Spurs team doesn't win some kind of cup before it's broken up then I will feel bad for Dembele who will have wasted his prime years. Kane, Eriksen and Alderweireld should be winning trophies too but they have far more time.

I wasn't that impressed by Juve going forwards tbh. I thought they did the basics in the first half that were needed for the situation, but really Spurs gifted them the tie. Defensively they were great at the end though, soaking up loads of pressure when Llorente was dominating their box. At the same time, they should have had a blatant first half penalty and they would have been enraged if Kane's late header ended up in the back of the net seeing as he was offside.

Crazy game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> Step aside plz, European football royalty strolling through to the quarters :salah enaldo3


:higuain

Still strolling


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lololol thanks spuds


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Expected and predictable


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Spurs were Unlucky there, They're a gang of diving fanny's but credit were its due they deserved to go through tonight. Juventus just too good and experienced defensively once they took the lead, Chiellini with another masterclass.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Spurs bent over and gave their ass to Juventus.

It was so dumb.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Dier has been lowkey dogshit for awhile now, tired of Wanyama getting left on the bench for him. Sanchez is absolutely not ready for top quality sides. Davies and Trippier are slow as fuck, below par, and Allegri exploited it. Dembele, Son, Kane, Eriksen, Dele all fought hard this tie. Vertonghen needs Alderweireld, the entire backline was lost on both goals. More frustrating subs by Poch, Lucas had the pace and skill to match what Son was doing but never came on. Isn't this why we bought him? Llorente did what he was supposed to, can't fault him. Lamela didn't rise to the occasion.

Crazy how we can go 3 - 2 - 1 against Real, Dortmund, and Juventus but still Spurs it. Fuck me, that's a tough result to take.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Unorthodox said:


> Spurs were Unlucky there, They're a gang of diving fanny's but credit were its due they deserved to go through tonight. Juventus just too good and experienced defensively once they took the lead, Chiellini with another masterclass.


Unlucky and deserved to go through? What are you talking about?

All they had to after half time was not concede 2 unanswered goals in their own ground, but they couldn't. In terms of luck, Juve should've had a penalty at 0-0 and Kane's header off the line at the end would've been given even though it was well offside. Juve also had about half their first 11 missing in the first leg as well, including their best player Dybala.

Spurs gave a good account of themselves in this tie however they lacked the experience to see it out and Juve went through for a reason. Allegri outclassed Poch.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Seb said:


> Unlucky and deserved to go through? What are you talking about?
> 
> All they had to after half time was not concede 2 unanswered goals in their own ground, but they couldn't. In terms of luck, Juve should've had a penalty at 0-0 and Kane's header off the line at the end would've been given even though it was well offside. Juve also had about half their first 11 missing in the first leg as well, including their best player Dybala.
> 
> Spurs gave a good account of themselves in this tie however they lacked the experience to see it out and Juve went through for a reason. Allegri outclassed Poch.


Sadly agree. Juve's only luck was nobody noticing Barzagli stamping on Son.


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Arsenal Milan tonight, Troopz match vlog should be compelling viewing....

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damn you, Allegri, why did you have to go and make those subs :armfold

Dele Alli might be the most overrated player on planet. I've always found him to be incredibly underwhelming.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm surprised so many people thought Spurs would knock out Juve.

:higuain absolutely clutch. Carried the old lady on his back.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Dele Alli might be the most overrated player on planet. I've always found him to be incredibly underwhelming.


Been saying this since last season when nearly the entire kingdom (yes kingdom, get over it) of fitba fandom was FOOLED by Poch making a smart tactical/formation switch where Alli could concentrate on making good runs and scoring goals whilst not having to do much else. I don't think he's underwhelming as he's a good efficient talent with decent technical ability, but yes he's quite overrated, especially when many were calling for him to be the all ages prem POTS last season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

LOOK AT MY UNDER-12s OUT HERE DOING BITS AGAINST WEE RENO’S MEELAN! 

If Danny Welbeck scores a goal in the San Siro I swear to god you’ll have to surgically remove my willy from the moon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Conflicted about that result since Gennaro Gattuso was one of my favourite players growing up as a kid. I want him to succeed as a manager but I also want Arsenal's new manager to have a Champions League spot for next season :larry

Atlético Madrid will probably pump whoever gets to the final anyway so it's a lose-lose situation :sad:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I also want Arsenal's new manager to have a Champions League spot for next season :larry


I did read a rumour about the potential new manager for next season and he looks surprisingly familiar



Spoiler: Spoilerz



:smugwenger


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Brock said:


> I did read a rumour about the potential new manager for next season and he looks surprisingly familiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

People think Wenger is going at the end of the season? :bosque :smugwenger


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Guys, please stop this.

Where's fuckin Nitromalta, the mad bastard? I'd like to hear his thoughts on Milan going on a 46 game unbeaten run only to be battered up and down by my under-12s.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Remember before the tie when :wilkins said Sevilla would be a bottom six team in the PREMYA LEAGUE :smugjose

Nearly 50 shots on goal across the two legs, better team in both games, won at Old Trafford.

This against Sevilla's weakest team in years They lost 5-1 to Eibar last month and let in 5 goals at home to Atletico a couple of weeks back. Nowhere near a top 4 place in Spain.

Looks like the first leg did matter :vader


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> United are awful, Sevilla are advancing even if they don't win tonight


Did i not tell you guys ?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Given his price tag I think it's fair to say pogba is the worst signing in the club's history. 

Also, wish Dave well on his move to Madrid in the summer. 

Roll on the world cup. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Without a doubt the most cowardly, gutless display there has ever been from a team over two legs in the history of European football

So fucking shameful that England's European coefficient should probably be cut in half as a result

Any people out there calling De Gea the best keeper in the world should climb into a bin which should then be catapulted into the sun


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh boy:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973681809916661760


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Even by Jose standards that's an astonishing quote :lmao

:antijose


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What kind of garbage comment is that?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He'll still ask for two hunner million quid to spend in the summer. 



Seb said:


> Remember before the tie when :wilkins said Sevilla would be a bottom six team in the PREMYA LEAGUE :smugjose


It's not just Wilkins, either. Ferdinand figured this was a foregone conclusion. Scholes did. But this Sevilla team would struggle in the Barclay's against the likes of Pardew's West Brom and the seventy shots in a game Huddersfield. 

I mean, United absolutely should be progressing with that squad and level of investment, but it wasn't going to be a drubbing. Sevilla absolutely deserved that over two legs.



EDIT: hahahahahahaha he's fucking lost the plot.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

A Craig Shakespeare managed Leicester turfed out Sevilla at this stage of the champions league last season. Just let that sink in...

:antijose


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Mourinho is done as a top flight manager. People can say that these kind of results are the caveats of his style of football, but how many of these disasters did he have from this style in his 2002 - 2012 peak? 

Any fewer than 85 points next season and all that's left is PSG (if he's lucky).


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Goro Majima said:


> Given his price tag I think it's fair to say pogba is the worst signing in the club's history.
> 
> Also, wish Dave well on his move to Madrid in the summer.
> 
> ...


Didn't know Courtois' nickname was Dave :brodgers

Pogba is a fucking great player and you're all fucking idiots :fergie


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Banter club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

AHNLAHKEE


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Always entertaining to see burley go off on one:






Also, Souness and lennon have nailed it here, better than the pish bt served up:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Burley’s basically the human embodiment of that Kermit the Frog hammering fuck out a typewriter GIF. Some of that tirade was sort of amusing, though (even if he generally has no idea what he’s talking about).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

what a COWARDLY set up and performance. deary me :mj2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

united fans


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Andre said:


> A Craig Shakespeare managed Leicester turfed out Sevilla at this stage of the champions league last season. Just let that sink in...
> 
> :antijose


That was a better Sevilla team with Nasri, Vitolo, Krohn-Dehli, Iborra etc... with a much better manager in Sampaoli as well :brodgers

Another failed season for Mourinho. Humiliated in Europe, nowhere near winning the league. He might scrape by with the absolute minimum with top 4 and a domestic cup though. Third season to come as well :antijose


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7:jet7


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973681612364840961
Egyptian king of bants!!

:salah:salah:salah


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fellaini is NOT a United quality player btw. I don't care if he's popped up with the odd goal here and there, his total lack of mobility and technical ability has been and will continue to be a hindrance to a side chasing the kind of ambitions a club like Man Utd are. he's not the only player that needs to be shipped off but it's baffling that 3 managers have continued to persist with such a limited footballer. starting him over Pogba (superior player despite recent form) or McTominay in a game like that was dreadful from Mourinho. shame even Herrera wasn't fit as he or Carrick would've been a better option 

also despite being a class player, Sanchez has been BALLS since he joined tbh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no he is contracted to united


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

belated

hahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaha :lmao

can't wait for the draw :salah


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> Fellaini is NOT a United quality player btw.


what is united quality? Being knocked out of the UCL according to :smugjose


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think you can fling all of this at Fellaini's feet anyway. Certainly not last night. "They didn't concede when Fellaini was on and conceded twice when Pogba was on" is a couple steps away from "well Liverpool beat City and United beat Liverpool so United are obviously better than City," but I don't think Fellaini was flat out dugmeat last night. Of course Pogba's a good player, and his confidence is shot to bits right now, but United somehow looked even worse when he was on last night. Fellaini was nowhere near as bad as Alexis, either. There are bigger issues at that club than Fellaini running around flailing elbows.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I wasn't surprised by the result last night (this seems to be the norm for me on here) as when I saw the announced team, I just didn't get it. To me, Mourinho should have picked the same team as the one against Liverpool, where tactically, he got it spot on. I found it odd he was starting Fellaini, who has hardly played in the last 3-4 months and started Lingard, who seems to be much better when coming off the bench. I also found it strange swapping Rashford over to the right wing just to accommodate Sanchez on the left, who has been poor recently. Don't fix what isn't broken.

It really is sad to see the confidence the players should have had after recent results and then they play like that. Majority of the blame should be rightfully put on Mourinho as he got it wrong and dropped a complete clanger on this match with his team selection, timing of the substitutes, formation, players roles changing and tactics. However, I have no idea what the players were doing also with some of their woeful passing. I feel sorry for Lukaku, who credit to him, has been playing rather well recently and is working really hard for the team and yet the other players just looked lost and devoid of confidence. Again, that can be attributed to Mourinho's negative tactics.

I told my work colleagues after the 0-0 in the first leg against Sevilla that I was disappointed with that result and it may come back to haunt us and inevitably it did. I just don't understand Mourinho's way of thinking sometimes. He's renowned for doing this so it's not at all surprising but it's just such a negative way to approach a crucial game. You can see that some fans are now starting to turn on him, especially with the poor football being put on display despite the huge amount of money spent and this being his 2nd season, where he usually gets it right. I think if we do well in the FA Cup and finish 2nd (which seems like we should achieve this) then I think some fans will stick with him for a 3rd season. I'm not at the stage of sacking him like some are but I do want to see progress. Things need to improve on the pitch big time and Mourinho needs to reinvent his strategy towards big games.

By the way, Sevilla deserved it though. I'm not going to take anything away from them as they thoroughly deserved to go through over the 2 legs. Well done to them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Courtois should personally refund the Chelsea fans who travelled tonight; a total howler for the first Messi goal; the second from Dembele you expect a first choice keeper at a top club to save; the third is a five-a-side save (although a good finish from Messi, knowing Courtois has bigger trouble closing his legs than yer mar). If he lets in one of the last two goals then fair enough, it happens to all keepers, but three goals like that in one game is abysmal keeping. Shocking pass to Suarez as well, who was kind enough to blast the ball straight back at him. Threw the tie in the bin when Chelsea actually looked up for it otherwise.

:howler

Valverde taking the piss with Paulinho, Gomes and Vidal all on at the end :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not the best performance over the two legs but pretty comfortable in the end. Chelsea pressed really well over the two legs to be fair to them.

Fantastic to see Dembele get his first goal, and Messi extending his ridiculous record against top English teams, 20 in his last 18 games I think?

Really want Madrid in the next round, really don't want Bayern.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Barca-Madrid
Bayern-Liverpool
City-Juventus
Roma-Sevilla

Pls.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Madrid vs Liverpool would be fun


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fair play to Chelsea for actually having a go. A few different bounces over the two legs, and the tie might have been a lot closer

Hazard and Courtois were garbage tho. Martinez turning up to watch two of his Belgian stars shit the bed :mj4

Edit: Forgot about Cesc too. He legit looks like he is in distress every time the camera does a close-up of the guy. Should retire


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Get Courtois, Moses, Fabregas and Hazard out. Quickly. Christensen also was very bad, but hopefully he can learn from it and not be a total embarrassment ever again.

Umtiti is great. Barca's defence is great. Messi is Messi.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Barca-Madrid
> Bayern-Liverpool
> City-Juventus
> Roma-Sevilla
> ...


 i don't think we will get that lucky and have Sevilla , to be honest Roma has got nothing to lose , the pressure will be on the other team they will be expected to win , Roma can use that to our advantage , although i secretly hope we get liverpool , some revenge for that 1984 final will be satisfying


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Real Madrid vs. Liverpool
Man City vs. Sevilla
Juventus vs. Bayern Munich
Roma vs. Barcelona

Pretty please football'ing gods.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

member when the prem was back? :happygareth

Out of 10 games in the R16, prem sides won 2 (vs. porto and basel), lost 4 and drew 4. :sadgareth


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Goku said:


> member when the prem was back? <img src="https://i.imgur.com/E1dhJyg.png" border="0" alt="" title="happygareth" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Out of 10 games in the R16, prem sides won 2 (vs. porto and basel), lost 4 and drew 4. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/VoSv3xS.png" border="0" alt="" title="sadgareth" class="inlineimg" />


All the other teams are managed by bottlers, bold cowards and scared cowards so not too surprising (we'll other manchester united).


Hoping we get a good draw vs roma or sevilla. Can't see us beating any of the better team over 2 legs but you never know I guess. Might work well for us having no pressure.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/com..._beated_chelsea_fans/?st=jesqyqd6&sh=29936234

really bad look :mjpen


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow. Arsenal got a dodgy penalty or what.

Rodriguez hardly touched Welbeck.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Donnarumma is a clown

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:banderas

:antijose


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Welbeck will cop shit for diving, but I genuinely think he fell over, probably while trying a rabona. 

Milan were muck again, barring about five minutes where they created a few chances. Suso's end product was atrocious over both legs. I have no idea why some portions of the media were going on about Wilshere being excellent last week, because he was pretty rubbish, and he wasn't great tonight either. Started to find his feet a bit with about ten minutes to go, but by then the tie was done so what does it even matter? Chambers and Mustafi looked fairly assured together which usually means we've got an absolute fucking clanger around the corner.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dortmund knocked out by Austrian farmers loool

Finished club :klopp

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone know why Bonucci is at Milan ? If I remember correctly, he was regarded as the greatest defender in football since Nesta on this forum last year.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Anyone know why Bonucci is at Milan ? If I remember correctly, he was regarded as the greatest defender in football since Nesta on this forum last year.


Fell out with allegri

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Goro Majima said:


> Fell out with allegri
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


i meant why weren't better teams in for him


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

He wanted to stay in Italy.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

He was one of the only Milan players over the two legs who looked good, tbf. He's too good for that mob.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> i meant why weren't better teams in for him


Wanted to stay in Italy and was sold on the Milan project in the summer.

That project went tits up quickly tbf.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974041549964304384
:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tough draw but was bound to be at this stage. City were the one team I really wanted to avoid over others but it is what it is, we have already beaten them this season so we know it can be done. It's gonna need to be masterful from the team and Klopp to make it to the semis but I BELIEVE IN 

:firmino:salah:mane


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

What a shocker. No Barca-Madrid but Liverpool-City. No one see that coming wow. lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

City?

Should be entertaining at least. Shame the home leg is first up but we've still a chance of progressing. Tough tie tho of course but we'll see.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Yawn :sleep

Really wanted to face Barca, or one of the other top non-Prem sides

Guess I'll just have to wait a few more weeks


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Arsenal got CSKA Moscow in the Europa League, a tough draw for them especially when CSKA dumped out Lyon last night.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Davey Ospina catching snowballs in Moscow. Can't wait.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

we are winning the champo league :goku


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dream draw for Barca.

Hopefully Juve can do a job on Madrid, but even so, the four favourites all avoiding each other :banderas

Semi finals should be spicy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tough draw but at least it was a team we beat before I guess. Fingers crossed. Making the semis would be incredible


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liverpool are going through.

































































I did say Chelsea and PSG were going through too, so sorry Brother DA if I have just screwed you over.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The draws today were awful. You let me down footballing gods :armfold


----------



## dante phillips (Nov 21, 2016)

I am not worried about going up against city...Think it will be a really entertaining match and will have lots of goals in it...Don't think either team can do a park the bus style of play so it will be pretty open matches.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Sometimes I sit back an ask myself why the fuck am I fan of Dortmund.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Goku said:


> we are winning the champo league :goku


How are you guys gonna win the Champo League if we're gonna win the Champo League? 



Joel said:


> Liverpool are going through
> 
> 
> I did say Chelsea and PSG were going through too, so sorry Brother DA if I have just screwed you over.


No apologies necessary, brother. We are on the same wavelength on this one


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

:applause


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

What a player


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:done

What a result and what a goal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, just wow. I am so privileged to be able to witness a truly special player like that perform live during his peak. He's without a doubt one of the greatest players to have ever touched a ball.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The other link got removed but this is the official BT sport Facebook link 
https://www.facebook.com/btsport/videos/vb.387986324607909/1951656544907538


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh.My.God


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Well that was shit


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Loved the complete lack of a reaction from bale to the goal. 

United player next season:






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oooft, salty as fuck.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brilliant 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981262449084047361
Zidane's reaction to Ronaldo's goal is priceless


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981265632019779584


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Ronaldo totally caught me off guard. I saw him in many games looking to score that kind of goal only to fail horrendously. But now he finally did it and what a fantastic goal that was. :banderas

Solid result for us. We got this tie secured unless we fuck this up big time though. Kinda wish players and manager had the same mentality for all competitions, rather than handing leagues to the opposition like candies. But no doubt will be a dream to win a third CL in a row, though.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

these 2 really don't like each other :beckylol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:woah2 > your favourite midfielder


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Mandzu's goal in the CL final was better :side:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Salah scores again.

1-0 Liverpool.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

3-0 already, Man City are playing like a completely different team from what we've seen in the PL this season. Shaky defense, sloppy passes, no concentration. Though Laporte looks solid so far, compared to his teammates.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Punkhead said:


> 3-0 already, Man City are playing like a completely different team from what we've seen in the PL this season. Shaky defense, sloppy passes, no concentration. Though Laporte looks solid so far, compared to his teammates.


3-0 up a worrying position for us Liverpool fans though, hopefully they keep up the good work


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Who ever hurt the egytian kings bollocks deserves a dose of aids. It's worrying how we're letting City come on to us now too, only a matter of time before they score I reckon.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

Fantastic result. Esp with a clean sheet as well as a healthy lead going into the next week. Second half we had to work hard as City had all of the ball but Karius still had nothing to do all game.

It's not over yet but we couldn't have wished for a better advantage to give us a great chance of going through.

:KLOPP


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark: :klopp2 :KLOPP

What a result.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Brilliant performance, I think the fact we didn't concede when City had most of the ball in the second half shows progress, If this was last season it probably would have ended 3-3. Sterling doing City a favour by getting Henderson suspended for the return leg too he was very good tonight led by example along with Milner. Hopefully bringing Salah off was just a precaution.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

If it was 4-0 I would be 100% sure but still... fuck yeah!!!

Barcelona
Real Madrid
Bayern Munich
Liverpool 

sounds CLASSIC.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I think the talk from some areas about City being on a par with Pep's Barcelona need to die down a bit now.

I have noticed they can look a bit suspect when teams go at them. I believe that too many teams have shown them too much respect this season, hence they are looking more dominant than they actually are. When a team has gone at City they have not looked as great in my view.

They are still a top side for sure and would probably win the league even if more teams did have a go at them, but i would hazard a guess they would have been less dominant in the Prem


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Good result for Liverpool.

Hopefully Salah isn't too injured, and will be fit for Tuesday.

Also shockingly, City never had a shot on target.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

What the hell was he thinking starting 3cbs, no left back, 4 centre mids, and no right winger. We looked and played disjointed as fuck first half. Liverpool rightly took one look and ran straight at the lineup, got what they deserved. Salah offisde, meh, still lots to do. Ox hits a stunner, and All the time in the world to pick out the Mane cross. 

Dont think either keeper actually made a save in the game? Thought Sane was on when he went through, so would have liked one at least. Played like and deserved the hammering.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Great performance from Liverpool, although City did look really rattled. You expect Liverpool to cause this City side problems with their pressing and counter attacking at a ferocious pace as it's an ideal match up for them stylistically, but City's passing and control was really off, even in the second half with no real pressure on the ball when Liverpool kept dropping deeper. Maybe the bus incident threw them off, although that shouldn't be an excuse.

The lack of an away goal should make Liverpool feel comfortable, especially knowing they can go up the other end and score with ease. It would take a total bottle job for them to go out now, although Liverpool being Liverpool we can't put it past them to throw away a three goal advantage I suppose.

Pep really needs to start becoming a bit more pragmatic in these tough CL knock out ties. Going out before the semi-final stage again with City would be seen as another blot on his CL record since leaving Barca, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This fucking bus attack is gonna be exaggerated to such a level that the Togo gun bus attack will be a joke in comparison :mj4

EUROPEAN ROYALTY COMING THROUGH X4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Porto away game might have been more difficult than that


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

you'll get them next time kiz, its ok


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

on par with the leicester disaster of last season with how bad pep got it wrong. laporte at left back was an absolute shocker. he showed he couldnt play there against everton. why did he think he'd be any better? at least delph, danilo, even zinchenko get forward and put pressure on the opposing full back. laporte didn't offer this at all. amazed sane played 90 mins, thought he should've gone at half time, along with gundogan. then when raheem finally came on we barely used him. just kept going through sane, who just turned it over again and again.

gundogan should never have started. it should've been kdb, silva and dinho in a midfield 3, with sane jesus and sterling as the front 3. gundogan was absolutely lost out there. once again tho at anfield we have suffered from 20 bad minutes of football and suddenly liverpool score 3 goals. they got back in shape too quickly when we had the ball, and we moved it very slowly and predictably. when liverpool got on the counter (like the first goal) we failed to recover shape quick enough, walker was unlucky i thought because he just didnt get time to clear it, firmino was just on him immediately. was just such a shocking turnover from sane when all he needed to do was hold on and push it back out wide.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981616750394527749
:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pep basically has the opposite issue of Mourinho. His sides have been blitzed out of the competition for about 5 years straight whereas Mourinho has paid the price for being too cautious time and again (which nearly cost us against Celta last year) when his sides could open up. Both guys success has quite dramatically dried up with time. 

Ridiculously naïve to leave Liverpool that space but it’s exactly what I expected, exactly what they done a few months ago when they conceded 4. It’s bad enough but it’s actually shown time and again that Liverpool struggle against sides who don’t leave that space, to do so is to play straight into their hands. I think they’ll do the same thing to Barcelona. I think Madrid might be wiser than that. 

They’re going to win it. I told you fuckers.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Liverpool winning this would be absolutely awful for everyone on the planet. I've already had to deal with six hunner "bet ur gutted about Ox m8" texts from spastics every time he passes to a teammate. I don't think I could handle them all going on about Liverpool winning their fourth European Cup. I'd have to retire from fitba altogether.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Madrid look the best side in the competition. enaldo3

Knocking them out will be a monster of a task. I'm sure they'll happily throw away la liga after la liga if they can keep peaking at the right time in the UCL.

(they keep playing against 10 men tho :hmm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pep was more cautious. he played an extra midfielder.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Pep always abandons his football philosophy when playing tough away games. His away record in the KO stages is dreadful.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Liverpool winning this would be absolutely awful for everyone on the planet. I've already had to deal with six hunner "bet ur gutted about Ox m8" texts from spastics every time he passes to a teammate. I don't think I could handle them all going on about Liverpool winning their fourth European Cup. I'd have to retire from fitba altogether.


Never understood why would Arsenal fans should be gutted about Ox. 
I mean, Arsene Wenger would turn Messi into Sanogo in one season if he had a chance.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think anyone is doubting that Pep's line up was more cautious. It was detrimentally so if anything, as there was one less forward to open up Liverpool and pin back their players, while Sane was easily double marked at times without real support. The issue of a lack of caution was more the positioning of the team, trying to claim so much territory, sitting high up the pitch away versus a Liverpool side which thrives on having huge spaces to attack in behind. Having an extra cm makes little difference if your team is high up the pitch and then directly bypassed in wider areas. It's not as if Liverpool prefer to use steady pass and move transitions through the middle of teams.

This is clearly a consistent issue, as major failures to deal with counter attacks in the CL knock outs happened during his time at Bayern too, not that he didn't show any capability to deal with them (looking at the Juve away tie (edit: I meant the 4-2 home tie) where he was able to make changes that forced Juve to be camped inside their own box, putting a major emphasis on dribbling over passing). I think it's more down to stubbornness over wanting to dominate all games, which really IS an issue of being too rigid due to a philosophy.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

I haven't seen a scouser this excited over one leg since Paul McCartney met Heather Mills.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Since the shitebag deleted the video of it:

Manchester City Coaching staff on the liverpool fans- "All scumbags" "Shittest city in England" 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Flamyx said:


> Never understood why would Arsenal fans should be gutted about Ox.
> I mean, Arsene Wenger would turn Messi into Sanogo in one season if he had a chance.


Messi would be lucky to be half the player Sanogo is. Half the MAN, even.

Arsenal would be in exactly the same spot this season had we kept Ox. Liverpool would most likely be in the exact same position had they not signed him (maybe they'd only have won 2-0 last night). 

Ox is playing in a better team, under a better coach, and he's obviously made a strong career move. But he's more or less the same player he was at Arsenal. There's nothing different about the way he plays and objectively his production is about the same as it was for Arsenal last season. The media #narrative about him being massively improved is rubbish. Him playing fitba for a much better team than he was a season ago is most definitely true.

Ramsey's goal was better than Ronaldo's, btw.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Liverpool winning this would be absolutely awful for everyone on the planet. I've already had to deal with six hunner "bet ur gutted about Ox m8" texts from spastics every time he passes to a teammate. I don't think I could handle them all going on about Liverpool winning their fourth European Cup. I'd have to retire from fitba altogether.


It would actually be our sixth European cup if we win it which is not unrealistic considering our history in the competition. You can never write Liverpool off in the Champions league because we've been there and done it so many times before. I don't think we will actually go all the way because if we get through we have to beat Real, Barca or Bayern to even get to the final which I think is a step too far.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Unorthodox said:


> *It would actually be our sixth European cup if we win it* which is not unrealistic considering our history in the competition. You can never write Liverpool off in the Champions league because we've been there and done it so many times before. I don't think we will actually go all the way because if we get through we have to beat Real, Barca or Bayern to even get to the final which I think is a step too far.


:larry 



(I know, btw. It was a wee joke about Liverpool fans having a tendency to remind people that they've won five European Cups)


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> :larry
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, btw. It was a wee joke about Liverpool fans having a tendency to remind people that they've won five European Cups)


I didn't think you were aware we've won it FIVE times, In Istanbul we won it FIVE times.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6 excited but ever so slightly nervous


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That city team is class 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

#Pray4Seb


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:firmino :salah :klopp6 :klopp2 :KLOPP


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What an awesome night of football. This is exactly why I love the Champions League!

God bless you Roma & good riddance Barcelona roud

City getting thumped by Liverpool was also incredibly sweet to witness :trips5


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:firmino :salah :klopp2 :mark:

:mark: Roma too what win to knock out Barcelona.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank you Roma! Beautiful. Too much to hope we get a miracle tomorrow and free of Madrid too. But gonna just enjoy Barca being bounced.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Thank you Roma! Beautiful. Too much to hope we get a miracle tomorrow and free of Madrid too. But gonna just enjoy Barca being bounced.


As a Juventus fan, that would be a much more welcomed miracle for me :wink2:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful night :flair


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ste1592 said:


> As a Juventus fan, that would be a much more welcomed miracle for me :wink2:


I welcome them both... and I am a Milan fan. I just respect both teams and detest Madrid and Barca. If Juve completes the full miracle...... gonna be a great week.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> #Pray4Seb


Barca were never gonna win it this year. Roma got very lucky with Fazio not being sent off, but deserved it over the two legs.

Just hope Madrid don't win it. Likely domestic double is a fantastic season, Madrid doing the threepeat would be the only dampener.


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

^ right, Fazio should get sent off. and pique too, for penalty foul


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Quite possibly the greatest night in the history of football. Clinically dismantled the supposed best team in the country in such a manner that City could only compose themselves enough for just 45mins over the two legs to actually play football. Too many people looking at charts and stats and names on paper and came to the conclusion that Liverpool had very little hope when the tie was made. Shove yer expected gols charts up yer arse. You can't find heart, courage and conviction on a graph

Don't think we even lost one header in the box over the two legs. Lovren and VVD both gigantic mountains. Trent became a man. Robertson proved a Mancunian security man that he is not garbage. Karius' goalkeeping was as glorious as his hair. Our midfield of "water-carriers" made a joke of their stars. Salah, Firmino and Mane in another universe compared to their frauds up front. Better keeper. Better defense. Better midfield. Better attack. Better manager. Better club

I cannot finish this post without congratulating Roma on disposing of the most despicable club in all of sports. My only gripe is that it did not happen in the Camp Nou, where I would have had the tears of 90,000+ Barca fans to use as lube instead of however many made the trip to Rome. Thank you, Roma

But in all seriousness........this night is all about ME. This is MY night. Don't you forget it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> Quite possibly the greatest night in the history of football.


:kobe what sort of FAKE Liverpool fan says this in a world where the 2005 champions league final exists? Disgusting

Anyway :salah :firmino :KLOPP. On to the semis we go :banderas

Also ROMA :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I was not in a position to bask in all my glory on the internet in 2005 tho


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I was very wrong about Robertson.

However Karius did punch a ball into his own player and Sane wrongly had it ruled out for a goal. So he's still shit.

HOWEVER Liverpool were by far the better team over the two legs and proved me wrong massively. On paper they should be getting pummelled next round but they won't as like you said, desire/heart goes a long way. If you pull Roma for the semi's then anything is possible.

Ronaldo is gonna bum yer though. enaldo


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Liverpool won, Roma won, the football gods were pretty good to me last night.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

So do we over turn a 0-3 deficit as well :side:


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

With City and Barca out I'd figure Madrid have to be considered the favourites now. Especially given the hoodoo they seem to have over Bayern who haven't look great in Europe anyway this season. I'm thinking Liverpool have the best chance of stopping Madrid here.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Real have to be the faves for sure now imo.

I'm just still stoked to be in the semi's :klopp6


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I never ruled out getting to this stage but we have definitely exceeded my expectations from when the season started. I don't know whether it would be better to play Real over two legs or in a one off final. Real have so much experience in finals that it may be better taking them to Anfield in the semis and trying to finish them there? Don't know. I'm just so excited.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

liverpool really did retain their we beat city trophy after all. huzzah.

salah was offside and we had 2 onside gols ruled out across the 2 legs. and lahoz was brought in as ref to ensure that the 2nd leg went to liverpool. uefapool.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Peter Drury was the real star last night. Iconic commentary. The 'Jim Ross when Foley was thrown off the Cell' of European fitba. 



DA Attitoodz69 said:


> Quite possibly the greatest night in the history of football. Clinically dismantled the supposed best team in the country in such a manner that City could only compose themselves enough for just 45mins over the two legs to actually play football. Too many people looking at charts and stats and names on paper and came to the conclusion that Liverpool had very little hope when the tie was made. Shove yer expected gols charts up yer arse. You can't find heart, courage and conviction on a graph
> 
> Don't think we even lost one header in the box over the two legs. Lovren and VVD both gigantic mountains. Trent became a man. Robertson proved a Mancunian security man that he is not garbage. Karius' goalkeeping was as glorious as his hair. Our midfield of "water-carriers" made a joke of their stars. Salah, Firmino and Mane in another universe compared to their frauds up front. Better keeper. Better defense. Better midfield. Better attack. Better manager. Better club
> 
> ...


What a post this is, btw. 

Our Donnahue has produced some absolute bangers this season.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brock said:


> Real have to be the faves for sure now imo.
> 
> I'm just still stoked to be in the semi's <img src="http://i.imgur.com/QiG26co.png" border="0" alt="" title="klopp6" class="inlineimg" />


Agreed with this. Never expected us to get to the semis at the start of the year so happy whatever happens....


Would really fucking love it if we won it


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I hope Roma and Liverpool face each other in the semifinal just so that one of them would be guaranteed to be in the final and there would be an underdog to cheer for. And if either of them won the trophy it would be just the best possible thing.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kiz said:


> liverpool really did retain their we beat city trophy after all. huzzah.
> 
> salah was offside and we had 2 onside gols ruled out across the 2 legs. and lahoz was brought in as ref to ensure that the 2nd leg went to liverpool. uefapool.


and in the only goal you scored (loool) Sterling made the foul. Even if you turn all the wrongs into rights LFC scored more and conceded less.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

GOD OF CUNT said:


> Peter Drury was the real star last night. Iconic commentary. The 'Jim Ross when Foley was thrown off the Cell' of European fitba.


https://streamable.com/rm6oy :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Imagine what Ray Hudson could have done with that content :hmmm

Then again, he'd be too busy crying about Messi going out.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is this happening?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fucking bullshit. The spanish bitches cry and cheat their way past again. How can any other nation’s clubs have a chance when it is clearly rigged for La Liga? Any wonder I have drifted from the joke that is men’s football?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Liverpool is the favourite of this tournament. No doubt.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

comical pen


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Penalty was right, but Michael Oliver is a piece of shit for sending Buffon off.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Correct decision. I don't even like Real Madrid.

Some penalty by the way.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The dude was falling bedore Benetia was even on him... that was the plan the entire game fir the shit team: fall and play for fouls then cry like a bitch until you get the calls.

No respect.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> The dude was falling bedore Benetia was even on him... that was the plan the entire game fir the shit team: fall and play for fouls then cry like a bitch until you get the calls.
> 
> No respect.


Yeah, he was stooping to get the ball and Benatia pushed him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Was bound to happen once Juve got the third goal. You can see Vazquez going down before he's even touched by Benatia's leg. What a twat Oliver is.

Threepeat coming :hoganbarca


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Correct pelanty decision

Correct red card decision

That was absolutely hilarious


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nothing Finer said:


> Yeah, he was stooping to get the ball and Benatia pushed him.


I guess every time the ball entered the box Madrid players flopped around was them stooping to get the ball? Or flailing to knick it?

Give me a break... Real Madrid are the queens if dicing and crying like bitches. Doesn’t hurt UEFA is in their back pocket and cunts like Oliver are just waiting to gift them games repeatedly.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Mixed feelings.

I now this team very well to know that, once the players sees themselves superior to the opposition, they always make a joke of themselves. So, I’m not shocked, our season’s been dreadful. Terrible football in most games since last season. 

They threw La Liga and Copa del Rey in one of the most ridiculous ways, so they only have this competitions to save face. Now Real Madrid’s name got ridiculed once again and a penalty got us in semi-finals and I know the anti-Madrid brigade will start their conspiracy theories, when this needed to be a comfortable game.

The positive. If there’s anything positive here, is that maybe just maybe some players like Benzema, Bale, Ramos, Marcelo and Navas alongside Zidane are out at the end of the season. Florentino too but that is just wishing impossible things.

We can't continue to throw La Liga just for the CL


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The only issue with the red card is that more players aren't sent off for it. I mean, he's about ready to throttle him. Because Buffon's a hundred and six and a legend doesn't change that. In fact, that makes it worse. He should know better, the pensioner. 

Chiellini insinuating Real paid off the refs is the most delicious bit or irony. The most delicious. Is he actually aware of who he plays for?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> I guess every time the ball entered the box Madrid players flopped around was them stooping to get the ball? Or flailing to knick it?
> 
> Give me a break... Real Madrid are the queens if dicing and crying like bitches. Doesn’t hurt UEFA is in their back pocket and cunts like Oliver are just waiting to gift them games repeatedly.


I'm only talking about the penalty that was actually given. If they have the referees in their pocket why didn't they get penalties every time they flopped?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Zidane truly proving himself to be the GOAT OF ALL TIME manager by making it THREE IN A ROW :banderas

#history 
#GOAT 
#FitFam 
#VeganCrew


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aizen said:


> Mixed feelings.
> 
> I now this team very well to know that, once the players sees themselves superior to the opposition, they always make a joke of themselves. So, I’m not shocked, our season’s been dreadful. Terrible football in most games since last season.
> 
> ...


I can understand Benzema, Bale, Marcelo, Navas and Zidane - but Ramos is your best defender by a mile and has popped up with so many crucial goals for you.

Wouldn't be too disheartened, likely only Bayern are stopping you from another CL. Then it'll still be a successful season in spite of the garbage you've produced in La Liga and Copa.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Juve getting done by a late penalty [emoji38]

Haha, should've got one of their bent serie a refs to ref the tie instead. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

It's ironic that Juve now is complaining about refs when in Serie A they are always helped. A contact like that will be instant pen for Juve in Serie A.
The match deserved extra-time but the decision was right, Benatia pushed Vazquez from behind. Buffon was an idiot for going to ref like that, lost all my respect. But the red card was a bit too much for me, a yellow one should've been good enough.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

By the way gareth bale is so bad, its incredible to think he plays for real madrid


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, it really hurts to be eliminated like that.

By the way, it's really weird to think an English ref would give a penalty like that 10 seconds away from extra time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who thought Buffon would be such a big bitch?


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

I see we can’t have all 3 Spanish teams knocked out in the same round.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Those post match quotes from buffon are amazing haha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Quite possibly the most entertaining week in Champions League history


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> and in the only goal you scored (loool) Sterling made the foul. Even if you turn all the wrongs into rights LFC scored more and conceded less.


van dijk deserved being pushed over for trying to claim a foul when nothing touched him. little bitch.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Seb said:


> I can understand Benzema, Bale, Marcelo, Navas and Zidane - but Ramos is your best defender by a mile and has popped up with so many crucial goals for you.
> 
> Wouldn't be too disheartened, likely only Bayern are stopping you from another CL. Then it'll still be a successful season in spite of the garbage you've produced in La Liga and Copa.


My issues with him go more than just his performances.


I don’t rate Ramos that highly though I’m well aware of how average he can be in a season. I don’t forget how many times he have cost us goals, penalties, and obviously his red card records since playing here. Yes, his goals have been important but his flaws can be abysmal and been screwing us too for years. To add more and the most critical detail for me. He, just like Marcelo have the Perez mentality that only the CL matter, and that is just for me, inexcusable for a Real Madrid captain and an example for the youngsters. Watching him play in league and then in CL is like day and night. And it’s not only his performances is also how he expresses himself about La Liga and Copa del Rey. I feel like I’m listening to Perez. 

After the poor image left in the group stage and in league, I was not backing this Madrid side to win the CL. But we are getting closer to another final that I definitely want to see us winning though so I’m getting more anxious. Don’t see this Bayern side stopping us if we play like we did at least in Turin. But I’m more concerned about us tbh than any other side. But we shall see. 

Also, successful season for winning just the CL is exactly what the media that works for Perez and Perez himself wants the fans to believe. No, it shouldn’t be. It would be okay for a team like Sevilla but not for us. Two leagues in ten years is pathetic. This is one of the reasons why our fanbase is rotten.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Champions League &amp; Europa League Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> van dijk deserved being pushed over for trying to claim a foul when nothing touched him. little bitch.


And you deserved to knocked out by a better team because you played like sissies.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Aizen said:


> My issues with him go more than just his performances.
> 
> 
> I don’t rate Ramos that highly though I’m well aware of how average he can be in a season. I don’t forget how many times he have cost us goals, penalties, and obviously his red card records since playing here. Yes, his goals have been important but his flaws can be abysmal and been screwing us too for years. To add more and the most critical detail for me. He, just like Marcelo have the Perez mentality that only the CL matter, and that is just for me, inexcusable for a Real Madrid captain and an example for the youngsters. Watching him play in league and then in CL is like day and night. And it’s not only his performances is also how he expresses himself about La Liga and Copa del Rey. I feel like I’m listening to Perez.
> ...


What a dreadful post.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> What a dreadful post.


Madrid have won 2 Cups and 2 Leagues in 10 seasons. With their best ever (or second best ever) player at the club. There's more to football than just the Champions League, especially for a club like Madrid. He's spot on about players like Marcelo as well, who's been garbage in La Liga. If Madrid win it's still a successful season, but if they go out in the semi finals, this season's a disaster for them and Zidane will be sacked.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There is more than the CL, but give me 3 CL titles in a row and 4 in 5 seasons and I would gladly give up winning the league for 10 seasons.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> There is more than the CL, but give me 3 CL titles in a row and 4 in 5 seasons and I would gladly give up winning the league for 10 seasons.


It's not that simple though. Madrid measure themselves up against Barcelona.

If you look at the last 10 seasons, you're trading the _possibility_ of one extra CL (4 vs 3) in exchange for 5 extra Leagues (7 vs 2), and 4 extra cups (5/6 vs 2), as well as two trebles, and two of the most entertaining teams of all time (Pep 10-11 and MSN 14-15), and complete dominance in El Clasico.

Also, if you're capable of winning the Champions League several times in that period, why can't you convert the same success in the League? That's his main gripe. At the end of the day, as a fan, the vast majority of the football you watch is your team playing domestically. The CL is the pinnacle, but it's not everything.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I can only speak from my experience of watching my club win it the one and only time in its history. Of course when you are a fan of a team that has won it 12 times or 5 times (behave yourselves, Liverpool fans :villa) maybe you see it in a different way. Especially if everything you do is compared to the next monster around the corner (the Barca/Madrid comparison you brought up).

It always feels rewarding seeing my club win the league. 9 months of watching them work their ass off and proving they're the best in the land is a great feeling. But the one feeling of watching them win the CL was a high I've never experienced in football. Nothing else mattered. Just that moment. Again, maybe it was because it was the first time ever, but man, I want to experience that feeling again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I can only speak from my experience of watching my club win it the one and only time in its history. Of course when you are a fan of a team that has won it 12 times or 5 times (behave yourselves, Liverpool fans :villa) maybe you see it in a different way. Especially if everything you do is compared to the next monster around the corner (the Barca/Madrid comparison you brought up).
> 
> It always feels rewarding seeing my club win the league. 9 months of watching them work their ass off and proving they're the best in the land is a great feeling. But the one feeling of watching them win the CL was a high I've never experienced in football. Nothing else mattered. Just that moment. Again, maybe it was because it was the first time ever, but man, I want to experience that feeling again.


The comparison is definitely important. This season for example - Barca are likely winning the domestic double, possibly with an unprecedented unbeaten season. Madrid winning the CL though? Massive dampener (more so after Barca's exit). You're right though, it is the biggest high there is, and it is the pinnacle of club football. It's just not all there is - this season in particular, Madrid have had an awful time in the League and Cup.

Chelsea will get there again if Roman opens his chequebook. Lots of quality in the Chelsea squad, but lots of dross as well. Not many inbetween, which is the problem.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Luckily for us, we're going to experience the ultimate high in football when the boys bring it home in July :banderas :whiteknight :happygareth :moore


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The mighty London Arsenal showing the Spanish sides how to protect a 3 goal aggregate lead in a #hostile #environment. 

Ramsey's finish was so nice I expect Harry Kane to swear on another innocent child's life that it actually his goal. Oh yes, brothers. The joke still lives.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I might sound insane but i would love for us to get Madrid , i believe we can do it everything is possible if the players play with the same heart like against barca we can do it and if We go to the final i'd love to face Liverpool to settle an old score .


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Scousers get Roma 

Only crumb of comfort is the second leg being in rome. 

Jet was right they're gonna do it aren't they ? :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd hate for us to take Roma lightly but that was close to the best draw possible (2nd leg at Anfield would have been better). Imagine we actually do this :shockedpunk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Really wish the second leg was at home, but I said that for the City game and :klopp6

Considering they just knocked out Barca, I'm certainly not taking them lightly and it's going to be a tough tie. Still, we're in the draw and it should be another exciting round.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:goku vs. enaldo3


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

very happy we didnt get roma, that would make for one boring fucking tie.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Great draw. I would like Liverpool to win more than Roma, but it doesn't really make much difference because whoever wins I will be rooting for them in the final.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Glad to get roma but no team at this stage is easy to beat


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't let me down this year HoL :carlo


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

For all the Liverpool fans here , believe me you won't get to the final, this game mean more for us , it's about revenge for what happened 34 years ago , Daje Roma .


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^ heard the same from Man City fans and others how we had no chance in the last round. Writing us off is a mistake


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Would put some money on Liverpool as a contingency plan if their odds weren't so short. 



Push_Miz said:


> For all the Liverpool fans here , believe me you won't get to the final, this game mean more for us , it's about revenge for what happened 34 years ago , Daje Roma .


Good luck, we're all counting on you


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

A very Liverpool performance that. 

Lovren was solid for 80mins and then lost it the last 10. Typical. We definitely need to replace him as he cant be relied on. It's disappointing that we can be so poor defensively in quick succession; just like the West Brom game. 

I think the penalty was a harsh call as I don't think Milner is using his arm intentionally. Hard to know what a 'hand ball' is nowadays. 

It should've been more than five to be fair. Some very good chances for Mane, Lovren and Wijnaldum.

Onto the positives. Salah is out of this world. Our front three links up so well. We have a three goal cushion. If we lose this tie, it's a bottle. I'm pretty confident that we will snatch an away goal as Roma have to claw their way back, which will inevitable (hopefully) leave plenty of space for our midfield and front three. 

We're in a good position, hope we get job done.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Job is 100% one. it's quite possible that we're actually too good for the Champions League and that a new competition should be created which will just involve Liverpool training games between the first team and the squad players


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Vintage Lovren :lmao I'm not even bothered about the 2 late goals we completely played them off the park for most of the game, They could do to us what they did to Barca but we're a much better team than Barca so I'm not worried.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Unorthodox said:


> Vintage Lovren :lmao I'm not even bothered about the 2 late goals we completely played them off the park for most of the game, They could do to us what they did to Barca but *we're a much better team than Barca* so I'm not worried.


Why?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

What Roma did to Barca is playing in the back of my mind. FUCK SAKE now I can't enjoy my week.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler alert: We're winning the second leg too


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Unorthodox said:


> Vintage Lovren <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> I'm not even bothered about the 2 late goals we completely played them off the park for most of the game, They could do to us what they did to Barca but we're a much better team than Barca so I'm not worried.


As a liverpool fan no we are not better then barca :lol.


On the game super happy with the result though the 2 away goals mean it ain't over just yet. They came back against barca from 3 down so it ain't over.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Note to Liverpool: Don’t sub Salah!


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

First goal was a foul for Dzeko , third goal was offside but anyway liverpool were much better they deserve it hopefully a win in the second leg i'll be happy if we go through if we don't it wasn't meant to be , proud of this team Grazie Roma sempre giallorosso .


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shame about that final result because if Liverpool know one thing, it’s how to fuck up a good lead. 

Still amazing performance all around.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp6 Amazing, exciting and of course it's Liverpool so there's always going to be a smidge of disappointment involved and that's the two goals we conceded.

As soon as the first one went in I immediately said "Oh here we go, it's the last ten minutes syndrome again". We really need to learn to try and shut games off a lot earlier than we tried to do last night.

Anyway; :salah is incredible and despite the away goals we let in, it's still a fantastic result and performance to take to Italy.

Just a shame they made next week a bit more nervous than it should be, but it was still a better result than I was expecting.

Just hope we don't blow it now as it's such a wonderful opportunity to make a grand final now.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Everything was going so bloody good and Roma scores 2 away goals to give me nightmares :fuckthis


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Roy Mustang said:


> As a liverpool fan no we are not better then barca :lol.
> 
> 
> On the game super happy with the result though the 2 away goals mean it ain't over just yet. They came back against barca from 3 down so it ain't over.


I was just fishing a bit with that comment, however attacking wise we can match anybody. I think if we drew Barca we would have overwhelmed them too and got at least 3 or 4 goals over 2 legs judging by their performances against Chelsea and Roma. I'm not sure how our defence would do coming up against Messi & Suarez though especially Lovren.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

They did their best to bottle it Liverpool style. Has there ever been a more exciting team to watch in regards to attacking flair combined with the ability to implode and throw it away, chuck in Klopps mannerisms and its really enthralling. Its the absolute antithesis of Mourinho and United right now.

I think they'll win by 2 or 3 in Rome to be honest, its really tough to watch Liverpool become the team that United were (Minus the leaky defense) but credit to them, they haven't spent big and play fun football.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Finally time for the 2 biggest & most historic teams in europe to play.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Finally time for the 2 biggest & most historic teams in europe to play.


Real Madrid for sure but Bayern Munich? I don't think so. The most memorable moment in Europe for them is throwing away the European cup to Man United in 1999.

EDIT: My memory is fucked.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

WTF? Liverpool hurt Roma on Anfield. It will Jürgen Klopp's team be possible finalist to Kiev?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Whatever happens tonight, it won't even come close to what we saw last night.

Honestly, I guess I dislike Bayern a little more, but I don't really care which of them Liverpool will beat in the final.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool aren't beating either of Bayern or Real tho


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Liverpool aren't beating either of Bayern or Real tho


Just let me dream.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Renegade™️;74751545 said:


> Liverpool aren't beating either of Bayern or Real tho


People said we were not going to be man city. Anything is possible


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

6 wins in a row against Bayern. How times have changed. 

Even after a poor performance and dull football we still managed to get a win. :lol Bayern missed their chances and outside of Ribery the team as a whole seemed to lack any ideas in attack very poor and predictable, and a bit unlucky.

Navas gets on my nerves even the easiest balls become a danger, our defence was slow and imprecise especially our FB’s more so in the first half, Ronaldo was piss poor and Benzema with another exhibition that deserves to be laughed at. Modric and Lucas were moderately better than the rest though. All in all a average game from both teams. 

Now waiting for us not to fuck this up again in the return leg and let Bayern score first.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Roy Mustang said:


> People said we were not going to be man city. Anything is possible


Of course people said that. People also said you were going to win as well.

Madrid and Bayern are both a bit of a jump up from City though. Not that it will matter, as Liverpool are winning the competition.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Professional display from Madrid. The criticism they’re getting is laughable. They stayed deep and forced Bayern to break them down with players filling in every time they broke forward. Hardly ever went with more than 4 at a time. Other than a few individual errors Bayern had little to work with. James and Ribery had a few moments but the rest were handled pretty well. Lewandowski was poor and Ramos was at his best. 

They’d have done a job at Anfield too as they’re not as ridiculously naïve as most big clubs in Europe seem to be – A one off final may be different though, would be a very interesting game. Fuck Liverpool.

Bayern aren’t done but I can see Madrid getting the draw and seeing this out. They’ll not get away with the negativity they showed vs Juventus and will need to score.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shocking performances from 3 teams in a Champions League Semi this week. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bayern are a bunch of lanky bolloxes who have basically been playing preseason games since last Autumn. Real will wipe the floor with them in the second leg. We would have gone balls deep in them

Real vs Liverpool final would be nuts. Could be a 4-4 thriller or end up being a one-sided game where the first team to score goes on to counter attack the other team to death


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal are a fucking disgrace.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That was the most Arsenal display ever. *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Clearly the better team in both games yet madrid advance without doing anything in either game. This game in particular reminded me of the Chelsea final.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Clearly the better team in both games yet madrid advance without doing anything in either game. This game in particular reminded me of the Chelsea final.


Or the Bayern/Madrid tie from last year when the ref wrongly sent off Vidal, ignored 3 second yellow card tackles from Casemiro, and allowed 2 offside Ronaldo goals. At least this year it was more down to injuries, a once in a career mistake by the keeper, and uncharacteristic inefficiency in front of goal.

Madrid are going to win it again and it's going to be as jammy as the previous two years have been.

SaveUs_DA


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Madrid are going to win it again and it's going to be as jammy as the previous two years have been.
> 
> *SaveUs_DA*


Haven't watched much Liverpool so I'm not sure but : 

Liverpool's full backs seem to be worse than Hoffenheim's going forward.

Their midfield 3 of Henderson, Wijnaldum(?) and Milner seems comically bad on paper and I assume will get outclassed and outplayed by Madrid's.

CR7 will not go scoreless 3 games in a row in CL.

Which means it all comes down to Liverpool's front 3 having the game of their lives.

For me it's like a 90/10 on madrid winning it again now that they've advanced to the final.

Hopefully this post doesn't trigger any of the resident Liverpool experts.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

When you face Madrid in the CL, you're going up against them and god.

Holy shit does everything go their way. I've never seen anything quite like it any sport before.

Madrid could be losing 3-2, one of them will take a shot from half way and score. Then they'll knock you out in ET.

Unfortunately for Roma/Liverpool, it doesn't seem like it's stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spurs and Dortund in the groups, PSG last 16, Juve in the QF, Bayern in the Semis - hard to call that path to the final jammy, Seb. 

You can say they were lucky to get through over this tie, but I prefer to call it just the way it is - Bayern shit the bed and didn't believe they could beat Madrid.


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

Vegeta said:


> Unfortunately for Roma/Liverpool, it doesn't seem like it's stopping anytime soon.


Actually, it’ll stop in Kiev.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Haven't watched much Liverpool so I'm not sure but :
> 
> Liverpool's full backs seem to be worse than Hoffenheim's going forward.
> 
> ...


Our fullbacks are pretty good going forward actually. Trent AA probably produces the best crosses in the premier league from a full back position that I can think of. Robertson isn't too bad either, pretty sure he has a couple assists to his name. 

Henderson/Wijnaldum/Milner is pretty bad on paper, it's even worse that Emre and Ox are both out as both have had pretty good spells before their injuries. All I can say is they all work their asses off and I hope it's one of those days where hard work outdoes sheer class from Madrid's central midfield. 

I certainly think we can beat them but I can see Madrid being favourites for obvious reason. 










Never forget the team with Traore in defence won that game. ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That second Madrid goal was some number 1 bullshit


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Spurs and Dortund in the groups, PSG last 16, Juve in the QF, Bayern in the Semis - hard to call that path to the final jammy, Seb.
> 
> You can say they were lucky to get through over this tie, but I prefer to call it just the way it is - Bayern shit the bed and didn't believe they could beat Madrid.


Never said anything about the draw (the jammy draw was 2016, this year Liverpool have had it).

Jammy was referring to the 95th minute penalty against Juventus, and then being outplayed against Bayern but going through. There were two penalty claims in Munich that were pretty much the same as the Vazquez penalty against Juve (both were Carvajal on Lewa), neither given. Clear handball from Marcelo last night, not given - the player himself today even said it was a penalty. Half of Bayern's first team missing. Once in a career mistake from the keeper - nothing to do with Madrid's play, just handed a goal on a plate. Same as the first leg with Rafinha (not as dramatic as Ulreich, but yeah). Outplayed home and away but finding a way to go through (pretty much what Kroos said today). Things just go for Madrid in this tournament. It happened last year in the Bayern tie.

They were lucky to go through, think it's hard to deny that. Zidane has won 2 Champions League's in a row and is about to win a third - at this point in time, who considers him one of the world's best coaches, or even an elite coach? Pretty much no-one. Context matters.

Liverpool are capable of beating Madrid. They might even be a better team. Will they beat them in a Champions League final? Not a chance.


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

It’s definitely happening. Written long ago. Liverpool will get they’re 6th European crown. I also hate when teams like Madrid and City and Barca get pushed along by governing bodies, but this years outcome is destined. The big money clubs with their legions of “supporters” are taking the L this year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

3-0 or 3-1 Madrid in the final. They'll walk it.

7-6 on aggregate then, pretty fortunate that those 2 stonewall penaltys for Roma weren't given :mj


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

after watching this game if madrid don't win in the final i'll cook and eat my own dick.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Liverpool 3-2 in the final I'm afraid.


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

And that glory hunter Coutinho is still gonna get a CL winners medal. Only part of this thats gonna suck b


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP

Not even thinking about winning/losing, just the fact that we're in the CL final 

:KLOPP

If course we're already the underdogs going in but it should be an entertaining final at least and at the moment, I'm just salivating the fact that we made it to Kiev.

We rode some luck tonight and Roma, esp in the second half, threw the inevitable kitchen sink at us, but we conceded one unfortunate OG and a mistake for the second. Funny that for all the pen decisions, he gave them that one at the end :lol

:KLOPP


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Liverpool's CL win in 05 was a fluke, not gonna happen this time, Madrid's name is already on the title.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:KLOPP. 

Hopefully we can tie up a top four place on the weekend so we can focus on this for the following few weeks. Not expecting us to win but after the 2018 we’ve had thus far I’ll keep some faith.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Love how people are so sure Real are gonna win :lmao :lmao Liverpool will win it in the most agonising way possible for our fans, winning it 3 years in a row is just too good to be true for Madrid.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

5-2 Madrid.

Ronaldo probably going to score a couple of headers and a few tap ins.



jannettysocks said:


> And that glory hunter Coutinho is still gonna get a CL winners medal. Only part of this thats gonna suck b


 Liverpool ain't winning shit. He joined the only team who can stop this Madrid team. Every other team shits themselves when facing them. Liverpool might not, but their defence is too flimsy to keep Madrid out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kaizen said:


> That second Madrid goal was some number 1 bullshit


 I wish I had Madrid's luck, they've been outplayed by Juve and Bayern yet still progressed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> I wish I had Madrid's luck, they've been outplayed by Juve and Bayern yet still progressed.


Funny you bring up "luck" considering the fucking travesty of a ref job that took place in the Liverpool game.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kaizen said:


> Funny you bring up "luck" considering the fucking travesty of a ref job that took place in the Liverpool game.


 What happened?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> What happened?


Handballs, offsides etc lol. Watch the highlights


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Nobody mentioning that we probably should have had an early pelanty too :hmm:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The hate is too strong in here to mention anything else, DA :klopp6


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

It's going to be an exciting final. Finally an underdog to root for.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Couldn't watch the games live due to travel but my god, Kimmich and Thiago. So proud of these guys. Ribery turned back the years too.

I know football is about winning but in the end, performances like that where you leave everything on the pitch just makes me feel amazing about being a fan of the game and this club.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I do lol at people writing us off. Yeah we are the underdogs but we have a chance.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Keep writing us off we are at our best as the underdogs and we often win things the hard way. 

We're gonna win 5-4! :side:

Honestly thought can't wait. Never would have imagined at the start of the season that we would be in a champions league final. So fucking happy and excited. I believe we can do it. We've got this far, so why not? :KLOPP :salah :firmino :mane


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You very rarely win the hard way.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Champions league final! Fantastic effort. Most people pretty dirty that we've made the final by the looks of things. Salty. We also should've had a pen on Mane. Their first goal is what you call luck. I agree that TAA incident should be a definite pen but who knows what a handball is anymore (see Klavan handball lol). Dzeko would've had a pen if he was on side, but was deemed not. I agree that these refs are inconsistent, it's an absolute joke. 

Anyhow, we've got a decent chance of winning the final. We just have to out score Madrid. They play a style that definitely suits us. I just hope the better version of TAA turns up for the final.

ALLEZ!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ!!!

:kurtcry:KLOPP:mane:salah:firmino:carra:vvd:xabi2:klopp6:stevie:coutinho:torres:klopp2:rafa:rafa2 :brodgers:suarez1:hendo:dive:cmj2:mario

Emotions running high :WOO:swanson

Fuck you salty bastards.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ!!!
> 
> :kurtcry:KLOPP:mane:salah:firmino:carra:vvd:xabi2:klopp6:stevie:coutinho:torres:klopp2:rafa:rafa2 :brodgers:suarez1:hendo:dive:cmj2:mario
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cannot wait till this is over so I don't have to read the utterly annoying "keep writing us off" phrase anymore.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We have scored more gols in a CL campaign than any other team in human history

Take away the qualifier gols and we'll still have the third highest so far, and the highest was Barca from the late 90s I think and they had 16 games iirc

We have breezed through to the final. People will say Roma were close in that tie but it was a FAKE CLOSE

Real Madrid are the underdogs


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What about in robot history?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

DA Attitoodz69 said:


> We have scored more gols in a CL campaign than any other team in human history
> 
> Take away the qualifier gols and we'll still have the third highest so far, and the highest was Barca from the late 90s I think and they had 16 games iirc
> 
> ...


yikes


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Callum Chambers throwing elbows like Lesnar.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vader said:


> What about in robot history?


They'll have their time soon enough

I've seen that vid of the robot opening a door by itself

Human beings are the underdogs


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd say they've got a ways to go


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Perturbator said:


> I'd say they've got a ways to go


Better than Hart.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Imagine paying Mesut Ozil 400 grand a week 

LMAO

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rooting for Marseille tonight.

Sick of the Spanish teams winning everything in Europe. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone remember a season when a spanish team didn't win european silverware ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

4 straight CL's (5 if Real beat us) and 4 out of 5 EL's.

8 out of 9 available trophies over the last 5 years won by 4 Spanish clubs.

Damn Spaniards.


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

Madrid will get trolled in final.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> anyone remember a season when a spanish team didn't win european silverware ?


2013. CL - Bayern. EL - Chelsea.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Cannot wait till this is over so I don't have to read the utterly annoying "keep writing us off" phrase anymore.


You’ll just hear it more if Liverpool win


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Very excited........but also very nervous. Real are the favourites and I can't help but be on the pessemistic side in terms of the result going in, but we're back in a CL final and it's not often we get to live such a moment, so I'm just pumped still to be able to first and foremost watch us in the final once again.

Hope for a good final and for us to put up a good fight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Good luck to all the Liverpool fans on here tonight, hope you can pull off the upset.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Its not just Ronaldo I'm worried about, its their midfield too tbh. Of course we have a chance tonight if we play to our main strengths and our forward players deliver, its just that if it anyone else but Real, I may feel more optimistic. They just seem to have an annoying knack for pulling victories out no matter the circumstances in these types of games.

But, I'm enjoying the build up and it's still surreal that we're there to begin with and I'm proud of the players regardless.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Brock said:


> Its not just Ronaldo I'm worried about, its their midfield too tbh. Of course we have a chance tonight if we play to our main strengths and our forward players deliver, its just that if it anyone else but Real, I may feel more optimistic. They just seem to have an annoying knack for pulling victories out no matter the circumstances in these types of games.
> 
> But, I'm enjoying the build up and it's still surreal that we're there to begin with and I'm proud of the players regardless.


Ronaldo won't have any influence on the game at all if he isn't being fed the ball for shots on goal in around the penalty box. That's all he does now. Kroos and Modric will be where the game will be won for Madrid. Their full backs have both been terrible defensively, Mane and Salah are more than capable of murdering the pair.

I suspect Madrid will use the same 11 they did last year, or maybe Asensio or Vazquez in place of Benzema.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Liverpool will win by 3 goals.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I think we can do this tonight. Agree with Seb in that the game may be won/lost through Modric and Kroos, I haven't really seen them against a team with such intense pressure like ours and I wonder if they can handle it.

I really can't rule out any scoreline tbh, I can see absolute whoopings for either side or narrow victories for either side but I get the feeling we're gonna blitz them tonight. Really badly want to win this, I'll be gutted if we don't lift #6 tonight.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> I think we can do this tonight. Agree with Seb in that the game may be won/lost through Modric and Kroos, I haven't really seen them against a team with such intense pressure like ours and I wonder if they can handle it.
> 
> I really can't rule out any scoreline tbh, I can see absolute whoopings for either side or narrow victories for either side but I get the feeling we're gonna blitz them tonight. Really badly want to win this, I'll be gutted if we don't lift #6 tonight.


If we lose it'll still be a tremendous achievement and journey to get to the final, but obviously I'll still be p.bummed because nobody likes losing a final, not even to a side like Madrid and it'll be such a remarkable day if we were to win it, I just want that joy again of lifting that trophy now we've made it this far.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Just fucking win!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The journey means nothing unless you win it. Being in the final mean nothing unless you win it. Behind the World Cup final (and probably the European Championship final) it is the worst game to lose in football by far. If Liverpool lose and you're thinking, "we did well to get there", then you didn't really have faith in your team, imo.

Please win, Madrid. Forgive me, DA.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Know a few United fans rooting for Liverpool because they like Klopp or they like seeing English teams do well.

They actually deserved to be hanged as traitors. Should be laws against this shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Know a few United fans rooting for Liverpool because they like Klopp or they like seeing English teams do well.
> 
> They actually deserved to be hanged as traitors. Should be laws against this shit.


Imagine wanting a team that dishes out munich banners to do well. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000357151829721088

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Salah injury has made a difference so far. Madrid were in control the last 10 of the first half and looked threatening. 

Our best chance is to get one on the counter as Madrid will probably dominate possession from now on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That goal from Benzema :heston

That goal from Bale :applause


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW. Karius you bottler. He pretty much played for Madrid. So dissapoitning. Feel for Klopp and the players.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dog shit final between two FRAUD teams with FRAUD managers. Bale gol was nice though.



Denny Omega said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971830549865287680
> Found ourselves a keeper
> 
> Spend the £80-90m Alisson monies on celebratory coke & hookers instead :trips8


FOUND OURSELVES A KEEPER


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

THE KARIUS FINAL :kariuswoat

Salah PUNISHED by Allah for breaking Ramadan :allahuakbar

Coutinho and Suarez continuing to cry onto their Liga and Copa medals :jwhenry

:bosque


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Karius. :mj4


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man fuck Karius 

Congrats Madrid :mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Karius needs to be sold in the summer. Liverpool's #1 transfer target should be a new goalkeeper.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

Madrid better sort Karius out with a winners medal after that performance


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Liverpool fans got a little overconfident on the whole i think. Real Madrid know how to win games like this and they proved it again tonight


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000476825557102593
#YNWA :bosque


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Another cup loss for Klopp, how many is that like 7?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zidane > pep

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Michael Myers said:


> Liverpool fans got a little overconfident on the whole i think. Real Madrid know how to win games like this and they proved it again tonight


Did we? If anything this was one of the few times I felt Pool fans were very mixed on it all. The general feeling was that we had a chance (because we are they) but that it was gonna be real tough.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Cristiano Ronaldo born in 1985 - 5 titles*
FC Barcelona born in 1899 - 5 titles
Bayern Munich born in 1900 - 5 titles
Liverpool FC born in 1892 - 5 titles
Machester United born in 1878 - 3 titles
Juventus FC born in 1897 - 2 titles
Chelsea FC born in 1905 - 1 title
Arsenal FC born in 1886 - 0 titles
Machester City born in 1880 - 0 titles

how the hell did he do it, lads?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Why is it that Liverpool always have a chance to restore the romance of football and spectacularly fuck it up? First the Gerrard slip, now this.

Karius wouldn't get a game in the Scottish League 1, from that performance alone. Investigate him for match fixing tbh.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

CGS said:


> Did we? If anything this was one of the few times I felt Pool fans were very mixed on it all. The general feeling was that we had a chance (because we are they) but that it was gonna be real tough.


From what i saw i think so. I will not accuse every Liverpool fan of being over-confident but from what i saw many were, thinking they could blitz Madrid in the final etc... and underestimating them based on previous performances whilst ignoring their own shortcomings


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T Hawk said:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo born in 1985 - 5 titles*
> FC Barcelona born in 1899 - 5 titles
> Bayern Munich born in 1900 - 5 titles
> Liverpool FC born in 1892 - 5 titles
> ...


By being carried in 3 of the last 4 finals and the shootout in the 5th? enaldo2


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

CR7 has as many Champion League medals as Barcelona do and they had a 86 year head start

:ha


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Was a delight to watch, has there been a worse performance in a final than Karius?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Champions league final! Fantastic effort. Most people pretty dirty that we've made the final by the looks of things. Salty. We also should've had a pen on Mane. Their first goal is what you call luck. I agree that TAA incident should be a definite pen but who knows what a handball is anymore (see Klavan handball lol). Dzeko would've had a pen if he was on side, but was deemed not. I agree that these refs are inconsistent, it's an absolute joke.
> 
> Anyhow, we've got a decent chance of winning the final. We just have to out score Madrid. They play a style that definitely suits us. I just hope the better version of TAA turns up for the final.
> 
> ALLEZ!


ALLEZ :creepytrips

The only salt will be the delicious taste of your tears. I'd rather lose in the last 16 than suffer the UTTER HUMILIATION of losing in the final. The better version of Karius turned up for the final :trips2

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTER CLUB



Denny Omega said:


> We have scored more gols in a CL campaign than any other team in human history
> 
> Take away the qualifier gols and we'll still have the third highest so far, and the highest was Barca from the late 90s I think and they had 16 games iirc
> 
> ...


FAKE CLOSE CABBAGE

Hello.



Brock said:


> 4 straight CL's (5 if Real beat us) and 4 out of 5 EL's.
> 
> 8 out of 9 available trophies over the last 5 years won by 4 Spanish clubs.
> 
> Damn Spaniards.


When they beat you.



jannettysocks said:


> Madrid will get trolled in final.


Liverpool get trolled in final.



Brock said:


> Very excited........but also very nervous. Real are the favourites and I can't help but be on the pessemistic side in terms of the result going in, but we're back in a CL final and it's not often we get to live such a moment, so I'm just pumped still to be able to first and foremost watch us in the final once again.
> 
> Hope for a good final and for us to put up a good fight.


I almost feel bad for quoting this as you were genuinely excited. However HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OH LORIS KARIUS THE HERO OF MANCHESTER



Seb said:


> Good luck to all the Liverpool fans on here tonight, hope you can pull off the upset.


:vader



Brock said:


> Its not just Ronaldo I'm worried about, its their midfield too tbh. Of course we have a chance tonight if we play to our main strengths and our forward players deliver, its just that if it anyone else but Real, I may feel more optimistic. They just seem to have an annoying knack for pulling victories out no matter the circumstances in these types of games.
> 
> But, I'm enjoying the build up and it's still surreal that we're there to begin with and I'm proud of the players regardless.


Are you proud of..... Karius? :creepytrips



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool will win by 3 goals.


:trips10 



Jaxx said:


> I think we can do this tonight. Agree with Seb in that the game may be won/lost through Modric and Kroos, I haven't really seen them against a team with such intense pressure like ours and I wonder if they can handle it.
> 
> I really can't rule out any scoreline tbh, I can see absolute whoopings for either side or narrow victories for either side but I get the feeling we're gonna blitz them tonight. Really badly want to win this, I'll be gutted if we don't lift #6 tonight.


On a scale of 1 to Loris Karius, how gutted are you?



Brock said:


> If we lose it'll still be a tremendous achievement and journey to get to the final, but obviously I'll still be p.bummed because nobody likes losing a final, not even to a side like Madrid and it'll be such a remarkable day if we were to win it, I just want that joy again of lifting that trophy now we've made it this far.


NO JOY FOR YOU MY CHILD



Unorthodox said:


> Just fucking win!!


nope.



Andre said:


> FOUND OURSELVES A KEEPER


:banderas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T Hawk said:


> CR7 has as many Champion League medals as Barcelona do and they had a 86 year head start
> 
> :ha


The Champions League isn't even close to being 86 years old you absolute cabbage :bosque


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

T Hawk said:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo born in 1985 - 5 titles*
> FC Barcelona born in 1899 - 5 titles
> Bayern Munich born in 1900 - 5 titles
> Liverpool FC born in 1892 - 5 titles
> ...


Maldini and Seedorf with 5 too. Wheres AC Milan?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not sure about the fans, but the Liverpool pundits and general media definitely got carried away in the lead up to this final. Souness in particular was embarrassing.

The "Keep writing us off" meme on here was funny though, especially as Liverpool lost in the most Liverpool way. Karius wrote you off, or at least he would have if he hadn't dropped the pen.

It's okay though, they've all got a built in excuse now, with Salah going off injured after he did the best part of fuck all.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

aside from the karius blunders, has anyone ever seen henderson make a forward pass ?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It starts :mj2

Fuck it, ban hammer going into overdrive now :armfold

Shit to lose a final by losing our best player and our keeper having two unbelievable moments of fucking brainfart fuckery. That first goal was something off of FIFA soccer on the fucking Mega Drive.

Bale's first goal tho :done Yeah that was super special and prob the best goal in a CL final if not any final.

It waant a great or even good final by any stretch and even tho Real controlled most of it when Salah sent off, they wern't great, but neither were we. First 15 minutes were promising but then we tailed off.

Mane tho was tremendous and worked his socks off to try and drag us back in.

Yeah, feels shit, esp in the manner we lost two crucial goals and Salah. A bizarre, weird final all round tbh.

:mj2

Still proud to reach the final but gutted on how it turned out. As much as we need to buy a GK and further strengthen the MID and DEF still, we really need another attacking option to get some depth, esp in regards to our bench.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

Legendary.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Still can't believe my eyes watching that gobshite in goal, What the fuck.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay so Salah went off but what about the other 10 players + Lallana?

:smugwenger


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I feel so bad for that goalkeeper that I'm getting drunk for him, he looked like he wanted to die on the spot.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

T Hawk said:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo born in 1985 - 5 titles*
> FC Barcelona born in 1899 - 5 titles
> Bayern Munich born in 1900 - 5 titles
> Liverpool FC born in 1892 - 5 titles
> ...


Delete United and you got yourself a list

But yeah Ronaldo is the greatest to ever play


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Salah :mj2 feel so bad for him. Great player and bloke and all he's done for us and Egypt, for him to get injured in the CL final and miss the WC is super shit and not fair.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> I feel so bad for that goalkeeper that I'm getting drunk for him, he looked like he wanted to die on the spot.


You should be drinking for Salah. Likely to miss the World Cup after dragging Egypt there and having a world class season where he dragged Liverpool to the top four and a champions league final. Fuck Karius.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Heartbroken for Salah, probably going to miss the World Cup now too :flair

We were playing really well before he was armbarred by Ramos. The team fell off as soon as Mo went off and Real took control. 

Mane tried his hardest and I thought the back four did quite well but when you compare our midfield to Real's, you see a massive difference. Keita will go some way to bridging the gap and hopefully one more.

Massively gutted for Mo though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Karius for the third goal was of course shocking, but it's the first goal that's far worse. Couldn't believe what I was watching or what the fuck he was doing. It was genuinely a goal that you could score an eaay goal by on FIFA on the fucking Mega Drive. Shocking.

Then the third capped it off even more. Klopp will defend him but surely it'll reinforce his attempts to do finally get a proper No.1 GK in now.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Destiny said:


> :creepytrips





Jaxx said:


> :creepytrips





Denny Omega said:


> :creepytrips





Brock said:


> :creepytrips.





jannettysocks said:


> :creepytrips





Unorthodox said:


> :creepytrips





Andre said:


> :trips2





Seb said:


> :trips2


Karius attempting to make a save










----

Me after Karius fuck up NUMBER TWO










----

DA after goals #1 & #3










----

The reaction of the ENTIRE WORLD at the final whistle










----

Me to Loris Karius


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ladies and gents, introducing Man of the Match: Loris Karius. :done

On a more serious note though I feel for Salah. It's always terrible when great players get hurt via shitty timing when they are needed the most. Ramos is such a thug for that unnecessary forced challenge of his. :redcard

Bale's gorgeous goal was obviously the highlight of the match.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´m not wishing harm to Sergio Ramos, but I heard Egypt is a nice vacation spot in the summer. He should go there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Ronaldo's comments, gotta bring hte attention back to himself somehow, since he did fuck all in the game


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a glorious night.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Find it hilarious most Liverpool fans these days seem obsessed with every mistake and fuck up Spurs make for it to be a former Spurs player that stuck it to them on their mistakes in this game.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m not wishing harm to Sergio Ramos, but I heard Egypt is a nice vacation spot in the summer. He should go there.


Sergio Ramos would walk through Egypt, armbar anybody who blocks his path, take what he wants, return to Spain and not even brag about his conquests.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Play stupid games and you will win stupid prizes, I guess.

Guess Liverpool fans won't be going on about Harry Kane shoulder jokes for a while.


----------



## jannettysocks (May 2, 2018)

Lol. Damn you guys walk around with a lot of raging baggage. What an existence.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All that shite about how glorious their football is and they produce that pile of shite when it matters.

Klopp is a loser who’s lucky he ran into ridiculously naive managers who played into his one trick pony side’s hands.

Couldn’t even finish ahead of our supposedly shit team with a supposed dinosaur as manager. Banter.

Wouldn’t even console their goalkeeper, not a single fucking teammate went near him, the same keeper currently recieving death threats on twitter. YNWA they said. The best fans they said. Crock of shit. 

Fuck Klopp and fuck Liverpool. Delighted they lost in the most comical way possible. Went down without a fight.

Horrible club. Insufferable fans. Good night’s work. 

ALLEZ.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

jannettysocks said:


> Lol. Damn you guys walk around with a lot of raging baggage. What an existence.


I spunked all my raging baggage out after that third goal, pal.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't mind the banter from United fans but Spurs fans.... ahahah.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

t hawk you can fuck off with that shit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> All that shite about how glorious their football is and they produce that pile of shite when it matters.
> 
> Klopp is a loser who’s lucky﻿ he ran into ridiculously naive managers who played into his one trick pony side’s hands.
> 
> ...


ALLEZ ALLEZ ALLEZ
HIS NAME IS GARETH BALE
HIS CONQUERED LIVERPOOL
MAKING KARIUS LOOK A FOOL

Couldn't like your post more than once. What a post.

As a human, I genuinely worry about Karius. Fucking shite keeper but it wasn't comfortable watching him cry in front of Liverpool fans and beg for forgiveness. These cunts would probably have robbed his house by the time he gets back too.

Over a game. Hope we don't have another Enke scenario on our hands. This final will be known as the "Karius final" and you don't want that hanging over your career.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Destiny said:


> Don't mind the banter from United fans but Spurs fans.... ahahah.


Typical Liverpool fan :eyeroll

here's the dirty little secret for you, Liverpool and Tottenham are not that far apart on the pitch right now and the last 3/4 years has proven that in league position and I think that's why Liverpool fans are probably so obsessed with us at the moment. At least we gave a Madrid a game both times we played them this year. My banter comes from all the shit Liverpool fans have given us and karma is a bitch.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Just an example of one the many death threats this poor guy has received on Twitter.


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

that's what you got when you arrogantly said that Roma was only FAKE CLOSE in semifinal.
And yeah, Karius is better than Alisson. Alisson will move to Real Madrid instead, because he will be a bench warmer if he move to liverpool


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

ARKphoenix said:


> Just an example of one the many death threats this poor guy has received on Twitter.


Stay classy Liverpool fans stay classy

Do people not realize you can get jailed for this stuff now? Also the illiterate bastard used the wrong "you're" and spelled oxygen wrong


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pleased for Bale after the difficult season, fantastic first goal. Liverpool may need 2 goalkeepers now this Summer as Mignolet is not good enough for them either. Hope Karius can bounce back from this.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> Typical Liverpool fan :eyeroll
> 
> here's the dirty little secret for you, Liverpool and Tottenham are not that far apart on the pitch right now and the last 3/4 years has proven that in league position and I think that's why Liverpool fans are probably so obsessed with us at the moment. At least we gave a Madrid a game both times we played them this year. My banter comes from all the shit Liverpool fans have given us and karma is a bitch.


Haven't spurs finished above them 8 of the last 9 seasons ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Goro Majima said:


> Haven't spurs finished above them 8 of the last 9 seasons ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Something like that yeah but Liverpool fans probably find some ad hoc excuse for it not meaning anything.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

1 league cup win in the last 10 or so years and nothing else for both Liverpool and Spurs too. Liverpool can't really Lord it over Spurs based on modern times. Let's see how long it takes for Liverpool fans to bring up history, not like they ever need an excuse though :evil


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Goro Majima said:


> Haven't spurs finished above them 8 of the last 9 seasons ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


And that one season was when Spurs had Tim Sherwood in charge :lol


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I just don't want hear that Karius need gain more experience because Casillas made debut even as substitute player in 2002 final and maybe Leverkusen can do comeback because there was still about 22 minutes to even the odds when Iker replace Cesar.

As for Salah situation, there's no proof that Sergio intentionally did it even he laughed a bit when medic bring out Salah to locker room.

Real Madrid is far more than ready because they still using almost same composition team from last year


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

two insufferable clubs so :shrug


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That Bale overhead kick was absolute sex. Karius turning autistic :banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

H said:


> That Bale overhead kick was absolute sex. Karius turning autistic :banderas


Greatest goal i've seen in a champions league game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Greatest goal i've seen in a champions league game.


Only one I can think of that comes close is Zidane's one


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's probably the best goal i've seen in a Champions League final, but in terms of best Champions League goal, Messi's against Real Madrid is the one. We see bicycle kicks fairly regularly, there was one in the quarters and one in last years final for example. However it's much more rare and takes more skill to dribble through an entire team and score.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't worry Liverpool fans... maybe next year will finally be your year!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

ARKphoenix said:


> Just an example of one the many death threats this poor guy has received on Twitter.












What a muppet. What's he trying to prove other than being a cuntbag? Silly boy.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll still take Almeida with the sweetest strike of a ball ever tbh

Link so you can all hear that wonderful sound again:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I said to someone I was watching the final with; You watch, by the middle of the week, they'll be news reports of Karius receiving death threats. Then I come in here and already see that tweet.

Not surprised. I know fans are shocked and pissed, but get a grip and look yourselves in the mirror if you truly believe what you're saying in tweets like that. Brainless idiots.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Amazing that Madrid only have one bit of luck in thirteen years and under a new manager have three bits of luck in three years.

One day Zidane will win the competition properly like Josep Guardiola and win with three penalties not being given in a semi final (two absolute stone wall) or having the referee send off the opposition's best player in the R16 when his team's on the way out.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Did anyone else notice Ronaldo did not celebrate with Bale even though he was the closest player to him :HA




You kinda see his hand go up as he turns and he seems to realize who did it and you don't see him again


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

One would think that after winning 3 straight CL finals, Real Madrid would have the kind of cred Spain had when they won the Euro, the World Cup, then the Euro again. There is A LOT of stuff tainting these victories.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

You should all be ashamed of yourselves, btw. I know it’s good fun to rag on Liverpool and some of the banter has been mighty amusing, but let’s put this into perspective. A kind-hearted, benevolent and above all INNOCENT man is today the recipient of scandalous abuse because he made a mistake in a game of fitba. Death threats. Pundits dragging him through the dirt because of said mistake. Graeme Souness angerwanking himslf into a coma as he verbally castrates this man from the top floor of Castle Brexit. It’s quite frankly appalling. 

Sergio Ramos saved us all from catastrophe and he deserves better. What an absolutely fucking glorious cunt of a man.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

tommo010 said:


> Typical Liverpool fan :eyeroll
> 
> here's the dirty little secret for you, Liverpool and Tottenham are not that far apart on the pitch right now and the last 3/4 years has proven that in league position and I think that's why Liverpool fans are probably so obsessed with us at the moment. At least we gave a Madrid a game both times we played them this year. My banter comes from all the shit Liverpool fans have given us and karma is a bitch.


1. Never said that we are 'far apart on the pitch right now'. 
2. Most Liverpool fans are not obsessed with Spurs at all. Unless you personally know people who are Liverpool fans and are obsessed with your mob? Not sure what that comment is all about. We were focused on the Champions League final, not Spurs.
3. You gave Madrid a go but have never made the Champions league final. 
4. Awwww, 'karma is a bitch'. Poetry lad. :sad:
5. Shit post on your behalf. Move on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Now that the banter and my tears of laughter and joy are largely out of the way, it's time to tell a few home truths.

The Champions League in its current format is such a ridiculously overrated competition and it's amazing how many thick people fall for its marketing hype. Being able to have a mediocre league campaign where you're nowhere near challenging for your domestic title, yet somehow be labelled as "a truly great side" or "Europe's best" because you can fraud your way to a final, with a combination of less than half-a-dozen genuinely good performances, the luck of the draw (I laugh until cry about having to explain the nature of cup competitions to supposed football experts), major fortune with woeful officiating errors (refs will still be spastics, even with var, as we know) and unforced opposition errors is hilarious to me. Imagine if Arsenal fans started claiming they were the best team in England because they dominated the FA Cup for a while over here, they would rightly be ridiculed. The champions league obviously isn't in that bad of a state, but it isn't ideal either.

I will say that this is not a slight on Real Madrid in terms of their playing personnel. On paper they have an unbelievable squad that really should be dominating the major trophies, but they often flatter to deceive. Just two la liga wins in the last ten years tells its own story. Even if you want to discount the outstanding Barcelona side and set up from 2008-2013, they've only won one la liga title in the last five years, while they've somehow contrived to win four out of five Champions League titles, three of the finals in which they ranged from being fortunate to very lucky, with the outstanding demolition of Juve being the exception.

Then there's those gobshites from Merseyside, who last won a league before most of you lot were even born, but have managed to reach three champions league finals in the last thirteen years due to the major flaws of the competition. Liverpool have no real right to be challenging for the (as seen by most fans) most prestigious trophy in club football, especially with the squad they have and the one dimensional tactics Klopp uses. All of this verbal diarrhoea being spewed about how great they did to reach the final completely ignores how they largely beat a bunch of dross with dumb managers to get there. The only truly good team Liverpool beat was a Man City side with a tactically stubborn manager, whose preferred style is absolutely ideal for them to counter. To think they could have been European Champions with fortune falling their way in the final is rather grim, yet it's not as if this didn't happen before in 2005, or even 2012 with Chelsea.

So what it boils down to is that you can quite clearly win the competition as a bunch of great individuals who only properly turn up a few times, or you can fluke your way towards the final and even the cup as a mediocre side. Meanwhile, truly outstanding performing teams can be badly punished by one bad refereeing performance, or even horrendous luck that's out of their control, such as squad crippling injuries that destroy their chances due to the nature of knock out competitions, even if they've been in excellent and consistent form up to that point. That's not really the type of tournament that reads like it should have the prestige of being the best prize in club football, is it now?

It will never happen, because UEFA only know how to make formats worse rather than better, while tv companies wouldn't be able to see the forest for the trees when it comes to value, but I'm at the point now where I'm ready for a proper European super league to fix the lagging standards of this tournament. Halve the seeding allocations in the top leagues and have 16 teams (fuck off all the relative dross to the Europa, it might partially fix that currently garbage competition by default) in 2 groups of 8, with 14 games for each team in those groups. Obviously you seed this so each group has two of whoever the top four powerhouses are at the time. The winner of each group plays each other, so you still get a final, but at least both finalists will have had to perform far more consistently at a higher level versus a stronger concentration of quality teams, instead of relying on the randomness of cup draws and wasting six fairly meaningless games on the current group stage, which is often largely redundant if you're a major club. Even better is that instead of wasting fixtures on a bunch of pointless dross ties such as Spartak Moscow vs Maribor, we can have even more multiples of big games between top quality sides. You want to prevent dead rubbers? Stagger the prize money like they do in the premier league based on finishing positions. If you're feeling extra hokey you can even have the bottom two teams in each group barred from next year's competition with the spots going elsewhere (maybe within the same domestic league?), unless they win their own domestic league. Wow, an incentive to actually perform in both European and domestic league competitions. I'm fixing problems here without even trying! These are all just ideas quickly put together and I'm sure others could come up with an equally good or better set up, but it's a starting point for discussion anyway.

All of this could improve the game from a tactical perspective too. Pep wants to win the trophy again? Now he has even more reason to be less stubborn/naive with his idealism. Zidane can't just rely on having an outstanding squad and major luck, he has to motivate his team to achieve higher standards more often. The likes of Conte, Mourinho and Simeone would be forced to stop setting up with their ultra negative formulas so often, in order to win enough games. Poch and Klopp would have to prove they can actually organise a great defence without outstanding individuals, versus the better teams that they would now be coming up against more regularly. You can apply this to all of the managers. Anything that improves such standards is a good thing.

Obviously no format is perfect, but it's better than the mess we have right now that led to the embarrassing clown show we saw last night, with two utterly turgid team performances, tactical naivety, organisational failures from both set ups and embarrassing errors unbefitting of such a stage. I understand those with club driven agendas won't want the competition to change because the current format gives them a chance to win. But if you really want to stick with this antiquated format for those reasons, you really have to accept that the competition is majorly broken as it is right now and is therefore a flawed barometer of true quality.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Andre said:


> Now that the banter and my tears of laughter and joy are largely out of the way, it's time to tell a few home truths.
> 
> The Champions League in its current format is such a ridiculously overrated competition and it's amazing how many thick people fall for its marketing hype. Being able to have a mediocre league campaign where you're nowhere near challenging for your domestic title, yet somehow be labelled as "a truly great side" or "Europe's best" because you can fraud your way to a final, with a combination of less than half-a-dozen genuinely good performances, the luck of the draw (I laugh until cry about having to explain the nature of cup competitions to supposed football experts), major fortune with woeful officiating errors (refs will still be spastics, even with var, as we know) and unforced opposition errors is hilarious to me. Imagine if Arsenal fans started claiming they were the best team in England because they dominated the FA Cup for a while over here, they would rightly be ridiculed. The champions league obviously isn't in that bad of a state, but it isn't ideal either.
> 
> ...


:applause


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Puyol not happy:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000478549340557312


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ And that is how players think. Barca have just won a league and cup double, but players and the majority of continental clubs will always value winning the Champions League at a higher level. I say continental, because England have a warped sense of thinking that the Premier League is the be all and end all.

Winning your league is very important, but history will always remember the winner of the European Cup/Champions League in a greater light, regardless of the quality or format of the tournament.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

None of the ex-players/legends are happy with the current board. Puyol (who's now an agent) has moved La Masia players away from Barca to other clubs. Another legend just left the club after a stellar season and 8 months after signing a "lifetime" contract.

Valverde refusing to rotate in the Copa del Rey has definitely been an issue though, which is what Puyol refers too by priorities.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why isn't there a Transfer thread you fucks?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pretty funny: https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...n-liverpools-champions-league-final-heartache


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Turns out Karius apparently had concussion during the final after being elbowed by Ramos. Happened pretty much right before the first goal.

Clearly wasn't content with trying to rip Salah's arm from it's socket.

Are people here still gonna refuse to call Madrid/Zidane jammy? :hmm:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Stick it on the excuses list with the others..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't. 

They'll start a petition for a replay.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It's a fucking disgrace.

That he didn't elbow the rest of them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Don't.
> 
> They'll start a petition for a replay.


Sign up starts here :cozy


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brock said:


> Sign up starts here :cozy


Harry Kane is quite the expert at overruling decisions. Might need some pointers from him with this petition. :cozy


----------

